#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-28
 * mhall119 wishes Ronnie would use an always-on IRC client
<cjohnston> lol
<YoBoY> goodmorning
<dholbach> good morning
<effie_jayx> dholbach: mornign here :)
<effie_jayx> dholbach: duffy fingers, I wrote about a talk on Qt, QML related
<effie_jayx> whenever you get a chance let me know if it makes sense...
<dholbach> effie_jayx, oh wow - nice
<dholbach> effie_jayx, sorry, I didn't get to reply to your email yet
<effie_jayx> elky: great to know from australia :)
<Ronnie> morning
<cjohnston> Ronnie: we have a request for you... an always on IRC. :-P
<Ronnie> cjohnston: too bad, i dont have an "always on" pc :(
<cjohnston> Do you have a server?
<Ronnie> not atm
<YoBoY> cjohnston: open a bug/wishlist to give at all the ubuntu members an irc proxy, an ssh access somewhere with irsii or something like that :D
<Ronnie> YoBoY: but attaching GUI's to the irssi can be problematic
 * daker want someone to donate a server so he can be always on IRC :)
<YoBoY> Ronnie: an irc proxy is better yes
<YoBoY> it's what i'm using
<Ronnie> YoBoY: any experience with pidgin+irc-proxy?
<mhall119> Is Amazon still giving away a year of their "micro" cloud instances for free?
<YoBoY> Ronnie: I use Bip, and it works fine with pidgin
<YoBoY> (and with andchat, and xchat, ... :p) 
<cjohnston> http://aws.amazon.com/free/
<Ronnie> bip looks interesting
<daker> cjohnston, i think we need a CC
<cjohnston> CC?
<daker> credit card
<cjohnston> ahh
<mhall119> yeah, you need a credit card
<mhall119> because the'll charge you if you go over the bandwith cap
<mhall119> but so far I haven't come close to that
<daker> :s
<Ronnie`> YoBoY: Test from BIP
<YoBoY> Ronnie1: working ?
<Ronnie1> Nope, not yet, Looks like BIP has taken over my Ronnie account correctly, but i cannot connect to BIP
<Ronnie1> YoBoY: ill go home now, speak to you in a few hours
<YoBoY> ok :)
<YoBoY> just added bug 726590 (wishlist)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726590 in loco-directory "Add a tag system to describe the events (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726590
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in #ubuntu-classroom in 20 minutes!
<cjohnston> YoBoY: you gotta learn how to work on LD
<cjohnston> it isnt hard
<YoBoY> ^^
<YoBoY> I already have patch merged on it :p
<YoBoY> I'll try to follow your session 
<Ronnie1> hmm i see that the RSS feed is not using: http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.1/ref/contrib/syndication/  is there any reason for this cjohnston, mhall119?
<YoBoY> hey Ronnie1 :)
<Ronnie1> hey YoBoY
<Ronnie1> i tested again, but it did not work somehow
<YoBoY> what it says ?
<Ronnie1> nothing, but pidgin just didnt connect
<YoBoY> have you configured the server with the right password (login:pass:network or something like that) ?
<Ronnie1> YoBoY: i tested only with running bip on localhost
<Ronnie1> i can send you the settings (with password modified)
<YoBoY> is you want
<YoBoY> if
<Ronnie1> YoBoY: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573664/
<Ronnie1> Pidgin: Username: Ronnie, server: localhost, password: Ronnie;<my_pass>;Connection1
<Ronnie1> Do you have IRC-more and IRC-helper plugins for pidgin, could they interfere?
<YoBoY> is short ...
<YoBoY> first, don't use the same port for your connexion and the irc connexion
<Ronnie1> YoBoY: is there a second?
<YoBoY> have you used the password "Ronnie:password:Connection1" ?
<YoBoY> have you started bip with -n to see the messages ?
<Ronnie1> nope
<Ronnie1> ill be back in a minute
<Ronnie1> YoBoY: it still did not work, any ideas (port has been changed)
<YoBoY> no messages ?
<Ronnie1> no, i cant even connect
<YoBoY> on the bip side
<Ronnie1> Also no messages in .bip/logs/Ronnie/Connection1
<YoBoY> it doesn't show nothing ?
<Ronnie1> but also the bip log is empty
<YoBoY> you start with the command "bip -n" ?
<YoBoY> how have you made your bip.conf file ? with bipgenconfig ?
<Ronnie1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573684/
<Ronnie1> YoBoY: no i created the config myself
<Ronnie1> ill create one with your commando
<Ronnie1> the password i created with that other command
<YoBoY> Ronnie1: perhaps it's better to use the biggenconfig
<YoBoY> try it
<YoBoY> it doesn't erase your actuel bip.conf don't worry :p
<Ronnie1> YoBoY: should i rename the autoconf to conf?
<YoBoY> yes
<Ronnie1> YoBoY: still not working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573697/
<Ronnie1> no errors in stderr
<YoBoY> ip = "0.0.0.0"; ?
<Ronnie1> localhost
<YoBoY> what do you put on your server adress in pidgin ? localhost ? 127.0.0.1 ? 0.0.0.0 ?
<Ronnie1> localhost
<Ronnie1> should i use 0.0.0.0 too?
<YoBoY> try it
<Ronnie1> nope, not working
<Ronnie1> YoBoY: but i think bip is not running correctly
<YoBoY> it doesn't show up here yes ;)
<YoBoY> Ronnie1: why do you have a password in the connection section ? freenode doesn't require password
<Ronnie1> YoBoY: i have a server password or something
<Ronnie1> i can leave it out for testing puposes
<YoBoY> the password in connexion{ } is to connect to an irc server who require a password, not for you to connect to bip
<Ronnie1> ah
<Ronnie1> YoBoY: is this normal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573702/
<YoBoY> no
<Ronnie1> YoBoY: ah, there was somewhere a bip process running without a pid file
<YoBoY> Ronnie1: it doesn't connect now ?
<Ronnie1> now i got SSL errors in the console, so turning SSL off
<YoBoY> ^^
<Ronnie> ping YoBoY:
<YoBoY> Ronnie: pong
<Ronnie> bip is now succesfull connected to freenode, but pidgin not to bip
<Ronnie> i get the following message:
<Ronnie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573715/
<YoBoY> you don't try to use ssl ?
<Ronnie> no, first try to get it running
<Ronnie> then raise the security
<Ronnie> YoBoY: do you have the IRC-more and IRC-helper plugins?
<YoBoY> hum seems something disconnect you
<Ronnie> they may cause the bug
<YoBoY> plugins for pidgin ?
<Ronnie> yup
<YoBoY> i don't use it
<Ronnie> ill turn them on and check
<YoBoY> i try with it
<Ronnie> no luch here
<YoBoY> working ?
<Ronnie> nope
<Ronnie> still the same errro
<Ronnie> ill try further tomorrow
<Ronnie> i need some sleep now
<YoBoY> ok i'm on pidgin
<YoBoY> whats your plugins ?
<YoBoY> ^^
<Ronnie> I have piding currently in my own local language, so ill try to translate: contact predictions, nicksaid, off the record, libnotify, spell checker, last seen
<Ronnie> those are currently activated
<Ronnie> normally i have "IRC helper" and "IRC more"
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-01
<YoBoY> arf pidgin always have this bug
<Ronnie> what bug?
<YoBoY> you have to mark all the chan as favorites on pidgin, otherwise it quit the chans when you quit pidgin ^^"
<YoBoY> that's not a big issue
<Ronnie> YoBoY: you mean, add to your contacts, or select "stay connected after clode"
<Ronnie> close*
<YoBoY> yes
<YoBoY> both
<YoBoY> :p
<Ronnie> i got that, for most of my channels
<Ronnie> ill try tomorrow again, thx for the patience YoBoY
<YoBoY> good night
<YoBoY> i play a bit with gource and go to bed too
<YoBoY> funny to see it on loco-directory project :)
<nigelbabu> morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<cjohnston> mhall119: bug 727073
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727073 in summit "Can't log in with my current Launchpad username (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727073
<cjohnston> Daviey: you may also be interested in that one... ^ I'm not sure if that's the bug that mhall119 was able to fix yet or not.
<Daviey> cjohnston, will look... thanks
<Ronnie> ping YoBoY
<mhall119> cjohnston: I have a fix to django-openid-auth for that
<YoBoY> Ronnie: pong
<Ronnie> im online with bip now
<Ronnie> but still running local
<Ronnie> if i want to install it on a server, how would i create an autostart on boot?
<YoBoY> hum...
<YoBoY> Ronnie: have you a file /etc/default/bip  ?
<Ronnie> ill ahve a look
<Ronnie> yes, with ENABLED=0
<YoBoY> change it to =1
<YoBoY> you need to put your conf file in the /etc/ directory also
<YoBoY> I think that's all you have to do
<Ronnie> just in /etc/ not in a subfolder?
<Ronnie> oh, there is already a conf ile
<YoBoY> no, on /etc directly
<YoBoY> yes :) the default one
<Ronnie> YoBoY: where should i place the .pem file?
<YoBoY> Ronnie: in /etc/ssl/certs/
<Ronnie> ok, thx
<YoBoY> and don't forget to add a ssl_check_store="/etc/ssl/certs"; if it doesn't work on your user section
<YoBoY> (french documentation is so helpful ^^")
<Ronnie> YoBoY: and ssl_check_mode
<YoBoY> ="ca";
 * Ronnie wishes he was better in french
 * YoBoY wishes he was better in english and python and pgsql and js and html and css and ... ;)
<Ronnie> YoBoY: it works perfect
<YoBoY> great :)
<Ronnie> YoBoY: do you know a way to supress the "topic" and "join" messages in the backlog?
<YoBoY> backlog_msg_only = true;
<YoBoY> it's a global option
<Ronnie> That should be solved now
<nigelb> Coyote finally caught me -> that sounds like bip
<nigelb> Ronnie: ^^
<Ronnie> nigelb: its BIP indeed, i like that message
<nigelb> hehe
<Ronnie> your also using bip nigelb?
<nigelb> no, but I have far too many friends using it
<nigelb> I just use irssi on a server and ssh into it
<Ronnie> even more hardcore ;)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> switch to irssi, listen to your inner geek!
<Ronnie> i like to have things graphical
<nigelb> hah
 * Ronnie now starts on the RSS feed reogranisation for loco.ubuntu.com
<Ronnie> and hope to join some developerweek classes
 * nigelb hopes Ronnie will talk next time at dev week
<Ronnie> maybe i will
<nigelb> I'll remember that the next time when I'm recruiting :p
<Ronnie> next month i give a local class about siging the code of conduct (pgp stuff)
<nigelb> btw, you can give an IRC class any time about jquery or something like that
<nigelb> classroom is always open for session :)
<Ronnie> jquery can be very interesting indeed, maybe i will do some. Or the jquery-google-map plugin to allow maps on your site. both very intersting
<Ronnie> ill think about it
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> Just drop by at #ubuntu-classroom-backstage when you decide to give a class so we can set you up for it
<Ronnie> oke, ill think i will join a few classes myself, to see how its done
<nigelb> :)
<Ronnie> ping mhall119, cjohnston
<Ronnie> about the RSS,ATOM feeds, it is a good idea to create a Feed app, instead of an urls.py RSS item for each app separate?
<YoBoY> this doesn't already exist on django ?
<Ronnie> YoBoY: yes, it does, therefore is can be easy to create one app which handles feeds trough the SyndicationFramework
<Ronnie> l.u.c now uses its own generated XML files (very ugly implementation)
<Ronnie> RSS for both meetings and events for one team in a single feed is almost the last thing i need to change to get a working "My Teams"
<mhall119> pong Ronnie 
<Ronnie> mhall119: ^^
<mhall119> Ronnie: I'm in favor of using a better developed library for our feeds
<Ronnie> mhall119: what feeds do we want to have 'all', 'meetings', 'events'
<mhall119> we need at least a combined feed
<mhall119> for now lets keep separate meetings and events feeds too
<mhall119> that's per-team as well as global
<Ronnie> mhall119: working on it
<Ronnie> mhall119: the pre 1.2 django version of the rss framework does not really support dynamic urls in templates, should it be an option to define them static ?
<Ronnie> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2604823/django-reverse-lookup-url-of-feeds/2605561#2605561
<daker> Ronnie, note : in our production server we use django 1.1.1 (the one presente in Lucid)
<Ronnie> daker: thats why i asked the question. for 1.2+ it wouldnt be a problem
<daker> i just want to notify you :)
<Ronnie> thanks :)
<daker> so our code must work with django 1.1.1
<YoBoY> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrenchTeam/TeamReports/11/February team report done
<daker> YoBoY, do you accept non-french people in your team ?
<YoBoY> daker: what do you mean by "non-french people" ?
<daker> YoBoY, i mean someone who speaks French but he is not French (like me)
<YoBoY> someone like one of our documentation admin who speak french but it's in Quebec ? ;)
<daker> yes
<daker> that's answer my question
<YoBoY> everyone is welcome, you only need to speak french in fact
<YoBoY> for the documentation we have Gemnoc in Quebec and YannUbuntu in Japan for example, and have some other people around the world helping for everything "online"
<YoBoY> we send french live CDs and goodies all around the world also and if some other french LoCo Teams want to participate in the creation of all these goodies or on the live CD that will be awesome :)
<daker> that's good
<jdeslip> 3
<daker> YoBoY, maybe i'll try someday to get involved
<YoBoY> daker: when you want, you can start contributing on the documentation, or helping with our bugs, ...
<daker> i am a webdeveloper :)
<YoBoY> great :D
<YoBoY> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fr-website-project << our project are here
<daker> i'll take a look at it
<YoBoY> we try to use the same workflow used in Ubuntu development
<YoBoY> so if you can patch and have time to do it, branch, commits, push and merge proposal :)
<daker> ok
<mhall119> paultag: ping
<mhall119> itnet7: ping
<mhall119> whomever appears first
<cjohnston> poof
<cjohnston> hmmm.. i was hoping to make someone appear
<mhall119> you don't count
<mhall119> well, you technically could, I suppose
<paultag> mhall119: hey
<paultag> mhall119: what's up
<mhall119> hiya paultag 
<cjohnston> it worked!
<paultag> howdy cjohnston 
<cjohnston> hey paultag 
<mhall119> April is coming up fast, I think we should go ahead and make a Natty Release Party global event in LD, so teams can start planning
<paultag> cjohnston: just got out of the water :)
<paultag> mhall119: I think it's set up. Let me tripple check for you
 * mhall119 sees global jam and ubuntu hour, not release party
<paultag> roger doger
<paultag> Ohhhhh I thought you ment UGJ mhall119 :)
<paultag> sorry, let me do that now!
<mhall119> thanks paultag 
<paultag> thank you mhall119 
 * mhall119 still loves seeing that map on /events/
<mhall119> but I see some distinct geographic holes in our events coverage
<paultag> mhall119: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/ <-- I'll send the email ou
<paultag> t
<cjohnston> yay
<cjohnston> mhall119: i think we need to do some planning on how to administer HoF.. and who is going to administer HoF
<cjohnston> what was the response on the ugj event mhall119 
<mhall119> you
<mhall119> planning done
<mhall119> cjohnston: what response are you talking about?
<cjohnston> from the Mrs
<mhall119> oh, I set us up at the local starbucks, mostly because I didn't want my home address publically available
<mhall119> as long as the house isn't a complete mess, I'm sure she'll be fine with us doing it there though
<cjohnston> are we going to do it at the starbucks?
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> you know she's working for the cheeseburger network now, right?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> whats the cheeseburger network
<paultag> mhall119: give me a poke if you need anything else. I'll be sitting around
<mhall119> http://icanhascheezburger.com/
<paultag> should be taken care of / message sent
<mhall119> thanks paultag 
<paultag> cheers
<cjohnston> uggh...  tagspam
<cjohnston> lol
<paultag> cjohnston: dude, I had no idea you dove until I saw your facebook page the other day
<mhall119> tagspam?
<paultag> cjohnston: rock on, man
<paultag> mhall119: spam from this guy :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> what does she do for them mhall119 
<mhall119> cjohnston: managing one fo their websites
<mhall119> so she's working from home too
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> cool
<locodir-user> hi.
<locodir-user> comunity
<Ronnie> why all the locodir-users have no patience
<Ronnie> maybe we should display a message that it can take more than 2 minutes to recieve an answer
<daker> hhh
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-02
<nigelb> mornin
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> someone can ping me before the classroom on the LD today ? :p
<dholbach> good morning
<trinikrono> what time is the classroom session today?
<leoquant> trinikrono, via #ubuntu-classroom==>set topic: the fridge
<leoquant> i'll take a look
<trinikrono> for example its 7am for me
<leoquant> Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi 
<leoquant> trinikrono, is your question answered?
<trinikrono> is the schecule in utc?
<leoquant> wo 2. mrt 16:00 – 17:00 GMT
<leoquant> first class
<trinikrono> leoquant: gmt and utc is the same?
<leoquant> sorry telephone)....
<leoquant> ...
<trinikrono> ok i think i have it now
<trinikrono> it would be 11am-12pm for me
<trinikrono> will just leave it to idle then thanks leoquant
<daker> Ronnie, dholbach mhall119 cjohnston nigelb http://isdjango1.3releasedyet.com/
<Ronnie> daker: lol
<nigelb> haha, neat website
<Ronnie> in 1.3 are coming a few very nice features :D
<daker> hahaha
<Ronnie> also lol @ the url :D
<daker> like this one http://ismubarakstillpresident.com/
<mhall119> daker: did you make that django one?
<daker> no, someone post it on #django-fr
<mhall119> ah
<mhall119> I'm not sure what's big about 1.3 besides class-based views
<nigelb> o/
<nigelb> morning mhall119 
<nigelb> do you have time these next few days to do some summit reviews?
<mhall119> not today, unfortunately
<mhall119> nigelb: what are you doing April 1st?
<nigelb> mhall119: nothing much I suppose, why?
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/729/detail/
<nigelb> UGJ?
<mhall119> cjohnston and I will be summit hacking
<mhall119> if you can participate remotely
<nigelb> YESSIR!
<mhall119> register on LD
<mhall119> cjohnston: you haven't registered on LD yet either
<nigelb> I've now registered :D
<nigelb> Only 2 hours? Pfffft :p
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> nigelb: we both have kids who will be getting out of school
<nigelb> oh, right.  2 hours is a big thing.
<nigelb> Actually, we could skype up and jus talk instead of IRC
<mhall119> that can probably be arranged
<nigelb> \o/
 * nigelb does happy dance
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigelb> morning cjohnston 
<dholbach> daker, :)
<daker> :)
<mhall119> morning cjohnston dholbach daker 
<dholbach> hi mhall119
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<mhall119> \o/
<daker> haha LD session in a few minutes :)
<serfus> good luck with that guys :)
<YoBoY> Ronnie: I have an error on the manage.py init-ld >> django.db.utils.DatabaseError: no such table: auth_group
<Ronnie> YoBoY: have you executed: ./manage.py syncdb
<Ronnie> and ./manage.py migrate    ?
<YoBoY> ha nop :p
<YoBoY> going too fast :D
<YoBoY> great that's fine now
<mhall119> that is a lot to cover in an hour
<YoBoY> yes
<YoBoY> if only I had time to work on LD :']
<nigelb> oh no, Ghost_of_daker ! ;0
<Ghost_of_daker> :D
<Ghost_of_daker> è_é
<aakshay__> mhall119:  nice session.. :) ...
<aakshay__> mhall119:  but m stuckd somewhere :(
<YoBoY> where aakshay__ ?
<aakshay__> YoBoY: here
<aakshay__> YoBoY: ./manage.py syncdb You will need to run  ./manage.py init-ld  to make the LoCo Team Directory fully work. You will need to run  ./manage.py init-ld  to make the LoCo Team Directory fully work. Error: No module named south 
<aakshay__> YoBoY: Error: No module named south
<cjohnston> install python-django-south
<cjohnston> make sure you install all the packages in the INSTALL file
<YoBoY> aakshay__: read the INSTALL file you have a sudo apt-get install .... line in it
<aakshay__> cjohnston: nopes.. :( ......let me check all the packages
<aakshay__> cjohnston: thanks.... :) ..
<aakshay__> YoBoY: thanks.. :)
<cjohnston> aakshay__: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<aakshay__> cjohnston: maverick lynx
<aakshay__> cjohnston: 10.04
<nigelb> that's lucid lynx
<cjohnston> aakshay__: you have all of those packages installed?
<aakshay__> cjohnston: in progress.. :)
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> let me know when you finish
<YoBoY> Ronnie: the links top-nav are relative to my install not absolute links (example : http://127.0.0.1:8000/teams/ubuntu-fr/wiki.ubuntu.com ) it's normal ?
<Ronnie> YoBoY: thats sounds like a bug
<aakshay__> cjohnston: yes... :)
<YoBoY> Ronnie: LD or upstream ? ^^"
<Ronnie> ill have a look
<YoBoY> thanks
<aakshay__> cjohnston: yippii... its working...
<aakshay__> cjohnston: i run syncdb
<Ronnie> its upstream, ill provide a patch
<aakshay__> then migrate'
<aakshay__> cjohnston: then what to do?
<aakshay__> :)
<cjohnston> Next you will run the migrate
<YoBoY> Ronnie: great :)
<cjohnston> you should be able to continue on as was taught in the classroom aakshay__ 
<aakshay__> cjohnston:  yes. if i get stuck somewhere then will come back to ask .. :)
<Ronnie> YoBoY: Fixed, mhall119 needs to approve it tough
<YoBoY> great :)
<YoBoY> and the "user" links to the left, this should be functionnal soon ?
<Ronnie> there is a merge proposal for that one
<Ronnie> so it mostly depends on cjohnston and mhall119
<aakshay_> cjohnston: done with settings.. now i want to start with bugs.. :)
<cjohnston> good aakshay_ 
<aakshay_> cjohnston: thanks.. gud nite.. see ya
<Ronnie> aakshay_: maybe this is a good bug to work on https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/608289
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 608289 in loco-directory "Add continent field to venue (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged]
<aakshay_> Ronnie: ok.. let me start on it now itself 
<aakshay_> ubot4: ok.. let me start now itself
<ubot4> aakshay_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aakshay_> :)
<aakshay_> ubot4: :) ... may be you are... :D
<ubot4> aakshay_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aakshay_> cjohnston: no gud nite.. sry...i am giving a try to fix bugs now..  :)
<cjohnston> lol
<aakshay_> cjohnston: :D
<Ronnie> aakshay_: have you any experience with django?
<aakshay_> Ronnie: no.. :(
<aakshay_> Ronnie: where to start with it?
<Ronnie> oke, if you have some questions about that bug, feel free to ask...
<Ronnie> first you need to add an extra field to the venue model
<Ronnie> which lives in venues/models.py
<Ronnie> that field should be linked to the teams/models.py:Country model
<aakshay_> Ronnie: ok..
<Ronnie> http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/models/fields/#django.db.models.ForeignKey
<aakshay_> Ronnie: ok.. let me check
<mhall119> Ronnie: thanks for fixing the top-nav
<mhall119> LD's init-ld just grabs the latest trunk of ubuntu_website, I need to upgrade it to use bzr-apps so we can specify a version
<Ronnie> mhall119: there is already a merge for the integration of top-nav, so fixing ubuntu_website is not needed atm
<aakshay_> Ronnie: i think i need to learn django first because i dont know how to add an extra field  to venue model.. :)
<mhall119> Ronnie: a merge in ubuntu_website or in LD?
<Ronnie> LD
<mhall119> aakshay_: http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/intro/tutorial01/
<mhall119> that'll get you going on Django
<mhall119> Ronnie: who added top-nav to LD?
<aakshay_> mhall119: thanks.. the session was very informative.. do i need to learn python as well?
<Ronnie> the continent is almost a copy of the country field "country = models.ForeignKey(Country, null=True)"
<mhall119> aakshay_: yes, python is a must
<mhall119> but python is easy, especially if you have previous programming knowledge
<Ronnie> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/top-nav/+merge/51459
<aakshay_> mhall119: i am good at programming. so let me start learning python and django..
<aakshay_> Ronnie: ok.. let me try to edit
<mhall119> Ronnie: ah, using the stuff in ubuntu_website, awesome
<mhall119> you rock
<Ronnie> mhall119: yes, there is also a part for the upcoming "my_teams" page
<mhall119> cool, how's that coming?
<Ronnie> i needed to fix a few other bugs (see twidentica and rss branched)
<Ronnie> the my teams page is almost ready, it need some small tweaks
<aakshay_> Ronnie: i added in venues/models.py then its showing an error in database :(.... means v need to edit the other files as well.
<Ronnie> aakshay_: you need to update the database by executing south, let me explain
<Ronnie> go to the loco_directory folder (cd in terminal) and type (without quotes) "./manage.py schemamigration Venue"
<Ronnie> ./manage.py schemamigration Venue --auto
<cjohnston> Make sure you have the correct version of south
<Ronnie> this command tells south the make a migration file with the difference in the database structure
<Ronnie> next we need to apply it on the database
<Ronnie> ./manage.py migrate
<Ronnie> aakshay_: did it work?
<aakshay> Ronnie: Sorry.. net was not working.. i am working with the above commands.
<Ronnie> aakshay: take your time, its not a race competition ;)
<aakshay> Ronnie: :) ...
<Ronnie> aakshay: how its going?
<aakshay> Ronnie: it is showing "Nothing ti Migrate" in all 
<aakshay> *to
<Ronnie> and with this command: ./manage.py schemamigration Venue --auto
<aakshay> i actually run this command only
<aakshay> should i try with the previous one?
<Ronnie> oops, my bad, got some typo's
<Ronnie> ./manage.py schemamigration venues --auto
<aakshay> Ronnie: :-).. okiez.. let me try
<Ronnie> it should tell that a 0007 file has been created, if executed correctly
<aakshay> Ronnie: yipii.. worked...
<aakshay> Ronnie: " Migrating forwards to 0007_auto__add_field_venue_continent.  > venues:0007_auto__add_field_venue_continent  - Loading initial data for venues. "
<Ronnie> oke great
<Ronnie> now execute: ./manage.py migrate venues
<aakshay> Ronnie: ok.. yes
<Ronnie> that should make changes to the database
<aakshay> Ronnie: it showed nothin to migrate
<Ronnie> aakshay: hmm, thats strange
<Ronnie> and the command: ./manage.py migrate
<aakshay> Ronnie: i think because i run this already with "./manage.py schemamigration venues --auto"
<Ronnie> without venues
<aakshay> Ronnie: so no need to worry
<aakshay> Ronnie: i run this without "venues"
<Ronnie> probably the same result
<aakshay> Ronnie: yes... ;-)..
<aakshay> Ronnie: what to do next?
<Ronnie> oke, i guess its good
<Ronnie> next we need to check forms.py
<Ronnie> this file translates a model into a form
<Ronnie> here you can exclude, include fields, do some validation and save the changes to the database
<Ronnie> if the form is very standard, this file should be almost empty
<aakshay> Ronnie: "standard" refers to???
<aakshay> Ronnie: means what does "very standard " mean here
<Ronnie> no additional checks, no extra fields (which are not defined in model.py)
<aakshay> Ronnie: ok
<aakshay> Ronnie: where to access this file
<aakshay> ?
<Ronnie> venues/forms.py
<aakshay> got it
<Ronnie> Venue looks like a very standard form. it does one add one validation for the venue.name, and it includes some extra css and js to the page
<Ronnie> - first "one"
<Ronnie> nothing fancy
<aakshay> yes
<aakshay> it is
<Ronnie> where you have to look is the Meta class
<Ronnie> it defines model=Venue (which reffers to the Venue model in models.py)
<aakshay> Ronnie: yes.. it is defining
<Ronnie> sometime the Meta class has a property exclude = ('some_db_field') or it contains fields = ('some_db_field1', 'another_field')
<aakshay> Ronnie: okiez
<Ronnie> if meta contained the fields param, you needed to add the new field in there, but if fields is not defined, django automaticcally uses all fields in the model, so were good to ge
<Ronnie> ge = go
<aakshay> Ronnie: Meta is not showing any fields
<aakshay> its showing only single line "metta = venue"
<aakshay> *meta
<Ronnie> yes, so forms.py is complete (we do not want to add extra checks to the continent field, and django automatically saves it on submit)
<Ronnie> the last step is to check the HTML
<aakshay> ok..
<Ronnie> but this one is probably good already
<Ronnie> therefore we go to templates/venues/ folder
<aakshay> yes
<Ronnie> the only template that uses the form we just checked is the file venue_update.html
<aakshay> there is no "folder" in this
<aakshay> yes venue_update is tehre
<aakshay> *there
<Ronnie> try to understand the template
<aakshay> ok
<Ronnie> and try to think if you need to add something
<aakshay> i think in this line "html_addr: $("#id_country, #id_spr, #id_city, #id_address")," we need to add continent field????
<Ronnie> aakshay: you have a sharp eye, very good
<aakshay> Ronnie: :D.....
<aakshay> so can i add "#id_continent"
<aakshay> ?
<Ronnie> yes
<aakshay> done
<aakshay> new line is " html_addr: $("#id_country, #id_spr, #id_city, #id_address,#id_continent "),"
<Ronnie> then your ready to test (for the sake of readability, you can add an extra space after #id_address
<aakshay> okiez..
<Ronnie> do you still remember how to start the site
<aakshay> ya
<aakshay> let me start again
<aakshay> :)
<aakshay> yippii.. seems as if worked
<aakshay> :)
<Ronnie> django can be that easy
<cjohnston> yay
<cjohnston> push it up, and it will be reviewed...
<cjohnston> fwiw, a review may take a while
<aakshay> done
<aakshay> :)
<aakshay> :)
<aakshay> its showing teh continents
<aakshay> *the
<aakshay> cjohnston: o/....
<aakshay> Ronnie: what to do next?..... :)
<cjohnston> aakshay: you want to commit the changes
<Ronnie> you can commit the changes, and push to your own lp profile
<cjohnston> bzr commit -m "text about what you did" --fixes lp:12345
<aakshay> ok
<aakshay> need to run in loco_directory?
<cjohnston> then bzr push lp:~username/loco-directory/12345
<aakshay> cjohnston: need to run in loco_directory?
<cjohnston> I run it in the base direcotry.. i dont know if it matters
<cjohnston> so the directory that has the INSTALL file
<aakshay> means in loco-directory?
<Ronnie> yes
<aakshay> okiez.. let me commit
<Ronnie> usually when you branch files, you execute the command bzr branch lp:loco-directory foldername
<Ronnie> the foldername can be anything you like, so choose a descriptive name for the bug you trying to fix
<aakshay> yes
<Ronnie> my projects folder contains atm 16 different branches of loco-directory, so with a good name you can easiliy find which folder belongs to what fix
<aakshay> okiez.. thats the best way :)
<Ronnie> my folder hirarchy is usually /projects/<project-name>/<name-of-fix>
<Ronnie> or bugnr_name-of-fix
<aakshay> <name-of-fix> is the is the bug number
<aakshay> ?
<Ronnie> if you only use the bugnumber, its hard to find the right folder, because you have too lookup the number in LP to know which bug, therefore i add an extra descriptive tekst
<aakshay> yes thats easy way then
<aakshay> :)
<aakshay> and i pushed the changes
<aakshay> :)
<aakshay> what to do next?
<Ronnie> i see, now you need to tell that the code is ready to be merged into the main brnach
<Ronnie> https://code.launchpad.net/~akshaytayal/loco-directory/608289
<Ronnie> this is the link of your created branch
<Ronnie> there is a button "Propose for merging"
<aakshay> yes
<Ronnie> click that one, and add a desription of the change you made
<aakshay> now propose merge?
<Ronnie> yes
<aakshay> clicked it
<aakshay> showing the status "Pending"
<aakshay> :)
<Ronnie> yes, now you have to lean back, and wait for response
<aakshay> yeee!!!!..... :) ......
<cjohnston> Ronnie: stop teaching people to spam s!
<cjohnston> s!
<cjohnston> us!
<aakshay> \o/
<Ronnie> if the code is OK, it will be merged, if not we will provide some feedback about the changes that you need to make
<Ronnie> when the branch is merged into trunk, then you can delete the folder on your pc
<aakshay> ok....but now you gave all the directions what to do next.. how will i do the bug correction myself?
<aakshay> okiez
<aakshay>  ok....but now you gave all the directions what to do next.. how will i do the bug correction myself?
<cjohnston> what do you mean
<cjohnston> you just fixed a bug
<Ronnie> if you want to di it yourself, you need to learn django. if you know its structure, you can fix bugs yourself
<cjohnston> so just do the same thing
<aakshay> ok then i will start learning django by today itself... because i dint know while file to visit next for the correction
<aakshay> what about pyhton?
<cjohnston> I just learn stuff as I go
<Ronnie> you you have experience with other languages, i think you can start directly with the django manual
<Ronnie> python is not that hard, i think you can learn both at the same time
<aakshay> ya i am perfect with c++ coding... okiez.. so i start with django
<aakshay> :)
<Ronnie> if you need help, there is a #python and #django channel, LD specific questions can you ask here 
<cjohnston> I'm in both python and django
<aakshay> ok.. and i will also learn stuff as i go
<aakshay> :)
<cjohnston> if you are nice, they will help you
<Ronnie> indeed
<cjohnston> and since our code is open source, you can show them the actual code and they will be able to help you easier
 * Ronnie is still learning too. for each bug i need the django documentation
<aakshay> :D
<aakshay> cjohnston: okiez.. n yes we can show the code too :)
<aakshay> any suggestions which bug should i take next?
<aakshay> :)
<Ronnie> aakshay: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/723845
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723845 in loco-directory "Change order on Event and Meeting pages (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed]
<cjohnston> thats an easy one
<cjohnston> i was gonna do it, but feel free aakshay 
<Ronnie> altough this is more a html thing than django
<aakshay> ok .. so i will start with this by today itself
<aakshay> but i may take time.. :(
<cjohnston> aakshay: that one is a cut and paste
<aakshay> ok then its very easy... :)
<aakshay> i will do it today only then
<aakshay> *will try :D
<cjohnston> Ronnie: im settin up to merge in the code you approved, then ill try to do a couple reviews
<Ronnie> cjohnston: great :D
<Ronnie> aakshay: a more django bug is this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/616383
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 616383 in loco-directory "Needs ability to directly link to a comment (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Ronnie> or this https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/616547
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 616547 in loco-directory "Edit/Delete Comments (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<aakshay> Ronnie: okiez.. but you need to help me with these
<Ronnie> today i got one hour left
<aakshay> no problem..i will ask you tommorrow..
<aakshay> here also its 3 AM ..:D
<aakshay> and i hav college in morning....;)
<Ronnie> where do you come from?
<aakshay> m in India
<aakshay> :)
<cjohnston> nigelb: ^
<Ronnie> Tricky comes from india too (but he is not online now)
<Ronnie> which part of india
<aakshay> m in Delhi
<aakshay> :)
<aakshay> where do you come from?
<Ronnie> im from The Netherlands (a very small country in west europe)
<Ronnie> next to germany
<aakshay> okiez.. :)...
 * cjohnston and mhall119 are from Florida (US)
<aakshay> i have heard about it before.. :) ...
<aakshay> :D
<mhall119> aakshay: I commented on your merge proposal
<mhall119> Ronnie or cjohnston, could you walk him through making a south migration script?
<mhall119> I've about to leave for home
<Ronnie> mhall119: more the "brz add" command ;)
<cjohnston> I thought Ronnie did
<aakshay> mhall119: ok.. checking...
<cjohnston> bzr add sounds better
<cjohnston> aakshay: 
<cjohnston> go back to loco-directory
<aakshay> ok
<aakshay> m in
<mhall119> oh, did he just not add it?
<cjohnston> Ronnie: bzr add loco_directory/venues/migrations/  ?
<mhall119> you guys rock
<cjohnston> mhall119: I believe so
<aakshay> cjohnston: next... :)
<cjohnston> aakshay: trying to make sure I give you the correct thing
<Ronnie> just bzr add in the top directory 
<mhall119> aakshay: did bzr add say it added a file?
<cjohnston> aakshay: "bzr add *"
<aakshay> i dint do "add"
<aakshay> i run "commit" and "push".. :)
<mhall119> you have to bzr add $file
<cjohnston> right.. do the add now, then the commit, then the push
<mhall119> whenever you have a new file you want to include in the bzr branch
<aakshay> ok...
<mhall119> otherwise bzr ignores it
<aakshay> let me do it
<aakshay> ok.. now which file i need to "bzr add"?
<Ronnie> you can always check with the command "bzr status"
<aakshay> ok
<mhall119> loco_directory/venues/migrations/{{whatever is new}}
<mhall119> bzr add loco_directory/venues/migrations/*.py will add any new .py files
<aakshay> ok yes.. now m adding
<YoBoY> (or just "bzr add" who adds any new files)
<mhall119> then bzr st will show an "A" next to the file
<mhall119> YoBoY: but that can sometimes add way more than you want
<cjohnston> thats why i dont like bzr add
<mhall119> just be specific and you'll be fine
<YoBoY> unwanted files have no place in the source code, or have to be in the ignore list
<aakshay> i run " bzr add loco_directory/venues/*.py "
<aakshay> n get in status "akshay@akshay-laptop:~/loco/loco-directory$ bzr status unknown:   loco_directory/venues/migrations/0007_auto__add_field_venue_continent.py "
<mhall119> forgot the /migrations/
<aakshay> eeerr
<mhall119> bzr add loco_directory/venues/migrations/*.py
<aakshay> done.. got the satus as "adding loco_directory/venues/migrations/0007_auto__add_field_venue_continent.py "
<aakshay> now commit?
<mhall119> now you'll have to do another commit and push
<mhall119> yes
<aakshay> ok yes
<mhall119> you can push to the same branch as before, and it'll update Launchpad
<mhall119> and your merge proposal too
<Ronnie> the push can now be without the directory, bzr remembers the last pushed directory for you
<aakshay> but i mentioned it now.. i hope no problem will occur?
<aakshay> pushed done
<Ronnie> no, thats no problem ;)
<Ronnie> its joust quicker to type
<aakshay> ok.. now what next?
<aakshay> :)
<aakshay> the URL
<Ronnie> choose a bug to work on
<aakshay> ok it will itself "propose to merge "?
<Ronnie> yes, the propose it updated
<aakshay> ok..
<mhall119> once you propose a branch for merging, any additional pushes to that branch will update the proposal
<aakshay> ok... 
<aakshay> now i am start working on "https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/616383"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 616383 in loco-directory "Needs ability to directly link to a comment (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<aakshay> and "https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/723845"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723845 in loco-directory "Change order on Event and Meeting pages (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed]
<mhall119> okay guys, I'm off, talk to you  later
<daker> aakshay, just assigne to yourself and set its status to "In progress", then start working
<aakshay> mhall119: see ya... and thanks.. :)
<mhall119> aakshay: happy to have you on board with LD
<mhall119> :)
<aakshay> daker: okiez... :)
<aakshay> mhall119: my pleasure..... :) ... 
<cjohnston> aakshay: if you want to subscribe to bug mail you can go to: https://launchpad.net/loco-directory/+subscribe  then you will get emails when bugs are touched
<aakshay> cjohnston: okiez.. it would be better.. :)
<aakshay> subscribed :)
<Ronnie> aakshay: look again to the comment of mhall119 about the translatable verbose field: https://code.launchpad.net/~akshaytayal/loco-directory/608289/+merge/51963
<Ronnie> and if you do a new commit, is common to use another commit message (the message should contain a short description about the change you did on between the last commit)
<cjohnston> Ronnie: I just got: AgendaItem with pk=22 does not exists     on an import-live-data
<Ronnie> hmm, let me check
<aakshay> Ronnie: i did not added " verbose_name=_('Continent'), "... so should i add and then commit again?
<Ronnie> aakshay: indeed
<aakshay> okiez.. :)
<cjohnston> and the spam has begun
<cjohnston> hehe
<aakshay> Ronnie: and he also added to create  "South migration script".. i hope we have added it?
<cjohnston> Ronnie: did you fix https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/translation-blocktrans/+merge/50447
<cjohnston> aakshay: the bzr add would add the migration script
<Ronnie> aakshay: at the bottom of https://code.launchpad.net/~akshaytayal/loco-directory/608289/+merge/51963 you can see whats added
<Ronnie> cjohnston: probably not fixed yet. didnt see your comment 
<aakshay> cjohnston: okiez.. the same "bzr add" :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<aakshay> Ronnie: yes its much clear from there
<aakshay> cjohnston: :-)
<cjohnston> Ronnie: the "mothership" or top-nav needs to be changed to white
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i think white is ugly (compare wiki.ubuntu.com with planet.ubuntu.com)
<Ronnie> cjohnston: how can i resolve the conflict in my branch?
<Ronnie> conflict is fixed now
<Ronnie> akshay: can you change the commit message (bzr commit -m "...." ) next commit, 4 times the same message is confusing
<akshay> okiez.. i will.. :-p...
<cjohnston> Ronnie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/728091
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728091 in ubuntu-website "#top-nav needs to be #FFFFFF (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed]
<Ronnie> cjohnston: ill fix that upstream then, if this is a decision for all community teams
<Ronnie> oh, the bug is updtream ;)
<cjohnston> thats per the design guidelines
<cjohnston> or atleast the design team
<cjohnston> Ronnie: what do you think about changing start date and local time of the event to local date and time... 
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/forms-layout/+merge/50483
<Ronnie> cjohnston: where do you see start_date, do you mean in the code, of from the user pov
<cjohnston> Ronnie: ^
<cjohnston> user pov.. hover over the ? on the create event form
<cjohnston> it isnt start_date... its "start date and local time of the event"
<Ronnie> local date and time would be better yes
<cjohnston> k..
<cjohnston> ill take care of that
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i think about revert the forms-layout and write a new one, which follows the design guidelines
<cjohnston> ok.. so you want to dump that code?
<Ronnie> i think so, depends on the speed of the other coded
<cjohnston> other?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: this is almost like the web-guidelines: http://ubuntuone.com/p/frF/
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: Ronnie I think we need to discuss the top nav... Are we just going to have our own links, are we going to stay with the links that is used on *.u.c, do we want to try to get *.u.c to add LoCo Directory?
<Ronnie> i hope the top-nav would be all the same on *.u.c (with l.u.c included)
<cjohnston> well.. right now its quite fare off
<cjohnston> far
<cjohnston> thiers is ubuntu.com community support partners
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i know where the error "AgendaItem with pk=22 does not exists" came from. AgendaItem has a fied "parent" which links to another AgendaItem, but the parent was not created yet. I need to think of a solution
<Ronnie> maybe we can implement: http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/django-admin/#loaddata-fixture-fixture
<cjohnston> Ronnie: I'm going to try to have a meeting tomorrow about the top-nav
<cjohnston> how could it link to a parent that isnt created
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^^ interesting info
<aakshay> i am leaving now...
<cjohnston> o/
<Ronnie> aakshay: good (short) night
<aakshay> thanks a lot for help...
<aakshay> :-)
<cjohnston> thank you too
<aakshay> \o/
<Ronnie> thank you too
<aakshay> cjohnston: :D
<aakshay> see you tommorrow...
<aakshay> gud nite....
<aakshay> :)
<aakshay> Ronnie: :D
<aakshay> cjohnston: :D
<Ronnie> cjohnston: the parent is created in the server database, and pushed into the json correctly, but the child is just locally created before the parent is
<cjohnston> hmm
<Ronnie> the link above will be much easier and not to forget a lot quicker
<Ronnie> but we need to find a way to filter the items
<Ronnie> its possible to filter a whole model, but not a model field
<cjohnston> ya
<Ronnie> so maybe we need to parse the dumpdata json on the server, and remove the private parts
<Ronnie> then save the json dump file on the server
<Ronnie> do a daily dump file update (which uses less server recources than access the database each import-live-data request)
<daker> Ronnie, cjohnston http://217.139.24.3:8877/ <= have a look
<Ronnie> daker: is it a new site?
<daker> a new version (django) of cloud.u.c
<Ronnie> its very nice (i dont know the old one tough)
<daker> both are made by me ツ
<Ronnie> well done then
<daker> ツ
<daker> good night
<Ronnie> good night daker
<YoBoY> cjohnston: bug 728108 and bug 724761 are the same ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728108 in loco-directory "Change the help text for starting and ending times (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728108
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 724761 in loco-directory "help message of the date and time of an event (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724761
<Ronnie> i think the "local" hint should be in the label too, not only the help text
<YoBoY> Ronnie: bug 724759
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 724759 in loco-directory "always display the needed information for the time of an event (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724759
<YoBoY> ;)
<Ronnie> YoBoY: your the "bug creator master" ;)
<Ronnie> anyways, ill go to sleep to
<YoBoY> I just register lot of events, and forgot always the utc/local aspect
<Ronnie> an heavy (not in term of weight, but in terms of usage) user, is always the best reference for targetting bugs ;)
<Ronnie> good night all
<YoBoY> goof night too :)
<cjohnston> YoBoY: they arent duplicate.. the one i made changes the wording order
<YoBoY> ok :)
<aakshay> cjohnston: Ronnie : in this bug "https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/723845", the UI of Events will be in which folder?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723845 in loco-directory "Change order on Event and Meeting pages (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed]
<cjohnston> loco_directory/templates/events and loco_directory/templates/meetings
<cjohnston> if you find some text, like the labels, you can grep them to find out what files they are in
<aakshay> cjohnston: i located this also... its in  "team_event_list.inc.html"
<aakshay> but what i noticed that the actual output is not exactly according to the code written
<cjohnston> how so
<aakshay> cjohnston: there are four columns
<aakshay> "EventName     Teams     Start      End      Global Event"   in code
<cjohnston> yup
<aakshay> and in display it is "Eventname     start      End      TeamEvents"
<aakshay> how can it be so?
<cjohnston> your looking at the team event list
<aakshay> how can name be changed to  "team events"?
<cjohnston> you need to look at the global event list
<aakshay> yes
<aakshay> oops!!!!!
<aakshay> okiez
<aakshay> :p
<aakshay_> cjohnston: so there is no "GlobalEvent"  column in the list
<cjohnston> what file
<aakshay_> cjohnston: the file is "global_event_list.inc.html"
<aakshay_> in the events folder under templates
<cjohnston> sorry
<cjohnston> look at evetn_list
<aakshay_> okiez..
<aakshay_> let mem check
<aakshay_> *me
<cjohnston> the global event list is for a global event, it displays all events that are a part of it
<aakshay_> okiez..
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-03
<aakshay_> cjohnston: sorry but the event_list.html n enet_histor.... are also different
<aakshay_> :(
<aakshay_> *event_history
<cjohnston> {% include "events/team_event_list.inc.html" %}
<aakshay_> yes i was also talking about ths file :) but the columns in output(on web page) are different
<aakshay_> :(
<aakshay_> there is no "teams" column
<mhall119> cjohnston: is there a difference in meaning between white and gray top-nav?
<cjohnston> grey is a bug
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> good, cause I didn't like it
<cjohnston> aakshay_: in team_event_list_inc.html there is event name, start, end, global event, teams
<cjohnston> mhall119: ive emailed Ale to try to talk to her tomorrow ref the mothership
<cjohnston> see if we can get global changes that help us
<mhall119> good idea
<cjohnston> maybe ill wake up for that :-(
<aakshay_> oh yes "team" is there... but the "GlobalEvent" column is not displayed.. instead "TeamEvent" is displayed.. :(
<cjohnston> aakshay_: where
<aakshay_> on the web page
<cjohnston> what page aakshay_ 
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574732/ 
<aakshay_> "http://127.0.0.1:8000/events/"
<cjohnston> do you see the same problem i do
<aakshay_> me?
<cjohnston> on that page, if you go to "Ubuntu LoCo Team Events" theres event name start end global event teams
<cjohnston> no.. that was for mhall119 ... ^ was for you
<aakshay_> :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: looks to me like there is a double </h2>
<aakshay__> cjohnston: sorry.. net problem..  okiez i get it but m not able to locate the "Ubuntu loco Events"
<cjohnston> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<cjohnston> mhall119: nm... its right
<aakshay__> cjohnston: yes but there is teh same problem
<aakshay__> there is no column named "globalevents"
<cjohnston> mhall119: you ok with me pushing https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/staff/+merge/50402
<mhall119> cjohnston: well, it works, I wouldn't call it "right" :(
<mhall119> it's certainly not nice or clear
<aakshay__> if i m nt rong :p
<cjohnston> aakshay__: your looking at the global events... under global_event_list_header
<mhall119> cjohnston: yeah, I'm good with that
<mhall119> we
<cjohnston> look in team_event_list under team_event_list.inc.html
<mhall119> we'll just have to be careful that we're aware of why we see what we see
<aakshay__> cjohnston: err!!! sorry
<cjohnston> yup
<aakshay__> i dint scrolled
<aakshay__> :p
<aakshay__> thanks :)
<aakshay__> cjohnston: done!!!... m goin to "bzr add" and then commit and push
<aakshay__> :)
<cjohnston> you dont need to do bzr add unless there is a new file
<aakshay__> cjohnston: okiez.. so i will not because there is no new file
<cjohnston> correct
<cjohnston> mhall119: I'm going to wait on the top-nav merge until after my conversation with Ale
<cjohnston> The other three by Ronnie I'd like you to look at please
<cjohnston> mhall119: we need a day to go through and talk about bugs
<cjohnston> mhall119: Ronnie change this to just 'Event Venues' ?
<cjohnston> #: templates/venues/venue_list.html:4 templates/venues/venue_list.html:13
<cjohnston> 2053	
<cjohnston> msgid "Ubuntu LoCo Event Venues"
<dholbach> good morning
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigelb> o/
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> morning cjohnston 
<cjohnston> o/
<mhall119> cjohnston: let me see what my day at work looks like, maybe we can do a walkthrough today
<mhall119> unless there's an interesting UDW session ;)
<cjohnston> like loco directory? if so, i wont be there :-P
<YoBoY> usability question : when I have a 3 days event but with different schedules for each days, it's better to register one event or 3 separate events ?
<cjohnston> What do you mean different schedules, like day one is 9-5 day 2 is 12-2?
<YoBoY> yes
<cjohnston> I'd guess three days.
<YoBoY> in my case it's day 1 9am-6pm, day 2 9am-8pm, day3 9am-6pm
<cjohnston> I'd say three different days... Label them like <event name> - Day 1
<cjohnston> type thing
<YoBoY> ok
<mhall119> cjohnston: :P
<cjohnston> what
<mhall119> Or you can make one 3-day long event, 9am-6pm, and just note that the second day runs til 8pm in the description
<mhall119> cjohnston: the comment about not being there
<cjohnston> mhall119: bug 728406
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728406 in loco-directory "Loco user and Launchpad user are different (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728406
<cjohnston> more complaints
<mhall119> rename problem, let me see what needs to be done to get that merged into django-openid-auth
<cjohnston> :-)
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/django-openid-auth/fixes-642132/+merge/38335
<cjohnston> mhall119: I have a meeting tuesday with Ale
<cjohnston> No laptop later this morining
<cjohnston> I may cry
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> irc withdrawl?
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I had that yesterday
<mhall119> is that why you missed our session? detoxing?
<cjohnston> sure
<cjohnston> Ronnie: ping
<cjohnston> I killed him
<cjohnston> :-(
<cjohnston> Don't know if you saw it.. Ronnie ping
<mhall119> I saw it
<cjohnston> hush
<cjohnston> You just work on getting the openid fix
<cjohnston> fixed
<Ronnie> pong cjohnston
<cjohnston> I kicked back your translation merge again
<cjohnston> :-x
<Ronnie> oh, i hope i have some time in the afternoon
<cjohnston> should be really easy
<cjohnston> Do you want me to just fix it?
<daker> haha http:/isubuntu11.04releasedyet.com :D
<nigelb> daker: http://canweshipyet.com/
<nigelb> this one is for firefox ;)
<daker> ah :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 4 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<daker> http://www.saveie6.com <- LoL 
<daker> Look http://www.saveie6.com/why.php
<daker> i can't stop laughing => http://www.saveie6.com/compare.php
<daker> You have been mislead by a vocal minority and are using chrome, which is clearly an inferior web browser to IE6. Please switch to IE6 and sign our petition.
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> I have to show that to my colleagues tomorrow
<YoBoY> it's an old web site ^^
<daker> :)
<daker> this one is the best :) "Django 1.3 is called WordPress and WordPress 3.1 is called Django"
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: Hi mna
<Ronnie> Hi TrickyJ
<TrickyJ> Man*
<TrickyJ> Buddy I need your help
<TrickyJ> I got MIRC Installed on my system now I wann add this UBUNTU Server to connect to this channel
<TrickyJ> how can i do that
<Ronnie> if it is about loco-directory ash ere, else ask rpiv
<Ronnie> and in not familiar with mirc
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: then what are you using right now ?
<YoBoY> (i don't understand what he wants to do :] ... add freenode in the list of the favorites servers to autojoin here ?)
<Ronnie> im using pidgin
<Ronnie> TrickyJ: there is a new loco-directory developer, (s)he is also from India. ==> aakshay____
<TrickyJ> Oh i see.
<TrickyJ> Oh ok
<aakshay____> Ronnie: m here only.. :P
<aakshay____> hi TrickyJ 
<TrickyJ> aakshay____: hi..
<TrickyJ> Buddy i need help
<YoBoY> great more developers to work on my bugs :D
<aakshay____> TrickyJ: is it for me?
<aakshay____> YoBoY:  :)  
<TrickyJ> I have downloaded the MIRC on my system now when i go to MIRC Options there under connection- Server under that we have various servers like Dalnet etc, I wann join this UBUNTU-locoteams from there how can i do that
<YoBoY> TrickyJ: you are on FREENODE
<Ronnie> TrickyJ: why not using IRSSI (terminal) or Pidgin (Graphical)
<YoBoY> connect to the freenode servers with mIRC 
<TrickyJ> YoBoY:  what is freenode ??
<TrickyJ> Is that a server ?
<YoBoY> and join #ubuntu-locoteams 
<YoBoY> TrickyJ: yes it should be on the known server list
<TrickyJ> Hmmm I've installed UBUNTU but unable to connect my GPRS connection from there Its UBUNTU 10.10 64 bit 
<TrickyJ> YoBoY:  Let me check.. 
<TrickyJ> YoBoY: I Found FREENODE Connecting...
<YoBoY> ;)
<TrickyJ> Connected.. 
<TrickyJ> now  I can join #ubuntu-locoteams there right ?
<YoBoY> yes
<YoBoY> you see :) easy
<TrickyJ-J> Are we here :P
<TrickyJ-J> yeeeeeeeeee
<YoBoY> bookmark this chan on your mIRC (don't remember how to do that)
<TrickyJ-J> I am in thanks YoBoY
<TrickyJ-J> hahahah
<TrickyJ-J> Yaaaap
<TrickyJ-J> :)
<TrickyJ-J> Cool
<TrickyJ> bB\\\
<TrickyJ> sorrry
<TrickyJ> this is difficult to use :P hahah new laptop flexy keyboard keyes :P
<TrickyJ> YoBoY I need one more help buddy
<TrickyJ> YoBoY I've installed UBUNTU lates version 64 bit now I am logged in as a user in there now I wann log in using the user name as root and the password for that how can i enable the root user ? 
<Ronnie> TrickyJ: why do you want to enable root user
<Ronnie> and you probably can ask this question better in #ubuntu channel, this channel is reserved for loco-team questions and loco-directory developement discussions
<TrickyJ> Hmmm coz when i go to the root folder and I want to change the grub menu Coz i got dual operating system and by default its windows 7 I wann change that to ubuntu when i try to open that boot file it says log in using root user
<TrickyJ> Ok
<TrickyJ> I'm sorry buddy
<TrickyJ> Thats the good IDEA :P
<YoBoY> TrickyJ: "sudo" is your friend to make all the administrative actions, and if you want a root session "sudo -i" and you are in 
<YoBoY> no need to have a root user
<TrickyJ> YoBoY Cool. thanks i will try using this..
<TrickyJ> Ronnie byee buddy thakns for the help :) catch u all tomorrow :)
<cjohnston> Ronnie: you around
<Ronnie> cjohnston: half, ask your question, then ill see if i have time to answer
<cjohnston> just seeing if you were gonna be around to do some LD work
<TrickyJ> aakshay____: hey buddy guess what
<aakshay____> TrickyJ: what!!!!!??
<TrickyJ> aakshay____: few mins back i went off to sleep then i got up switchd on ma laptop and changed the sim from ma cell to my pda and now I am connected to internet on UBUNTU 
<TrickyJ> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<TrickyJ> YoBoY: Hey its working :P
<aakshay____> TrickyJ: congo.... :)
<YoBoY> I can see that, great :)
<TrickyJ> YoBoY: thanks aakshay____ Thanks :P
<aakshay____> :P
<YoBoY> now go to sleep :D
<TrickyJ> Now i am downloading all these messangers and cool desktop effects on this machine :P
<TrickyJ> aakshay____: but soon ma bro will take back the pda and i will have no internet conection on UBUNTU :P
<aakshay____> TrickyJ: hehe.. have fun for less time then.. :D
<TrickyJ> lol.. yaa buddy :P i will download all needed stuffs on this till then :P
<cjohnston> mhall119: did bug 719482 get pushed live?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 719482 in loco-directory "Merged/renamed team remains in directory (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719482
<cjohnston> YoBoY: are you still not able to edit your team?
<YoBoY> cjohnston: yes, I can't edit
<Ronnie> cjohnston: do you have a 10.04 install, because i cant reproduce that bug on 10.10
<cjohnston> Ronnie: which bug
<Ronnie> YoBoY: team-edit bug
<cjohnston> only thing i have 10.04 on is my server
<Ronnie> if you can test the lpupdate command there...
<YoBoY> I just tested on a fresh local copy and I can't also edit my team after log in
<YoBoY> and I'm on 10.10 with normal packages of the 10.10 repositories
<cjohnston> YoBoY: we may need to get you to add one of us to the admin team for a while
<YoBoY> now ?
<cjohnston> not right now..
<YoBoY> I'm not admin of the admin team (this should be changed ¬_¬) but if you want just ping me :)
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> YoBoY: what's the username showing at the bottom of the screen?
<YoBoY> Logged in as: yoboy-leguesh
<cjohnston> YoBoY: is hauts around?
<YoBoY> nop
<YoBoY> it's a bit late to call him now to come ^^
<cjohnston> YoBoY: is anyone around that could add me to the admin team
<YoBoY> only the owner can :] I tried with didrocks (he's the other admin on that team) 
<YoBoY> ho but to addd you he can yes :D
<YoBoY> your LP ID ? 
<YoBoY> he's online now ^^
<cjohnston> chrisjohnston
<daker> YoBoY, bug 715750 de quel nouveau site il parle ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715750 in ubuntu-fr-static (and 1 other project) "Lien interne peu visible sur le nouveau thème (affects: 6) (heat: 23)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715750
<YoBoY> daker: mauvais salon :D
<daker> oui je sais ツ
<YoBoY> c'est par rapport au nouveau "theme" pas site
<YoBoY> la doc pour être exact
<daker> ok
<YoBoY> cjohnston: done, you can test now
<cjohnston> ty
<YoBoY> thanks didrocks :D
<YoBoY> mhall119: the db you gave yesterday the admin login/pass is the one I defined when i configured my copy of LD or it's something else ?
<YoBoY> ho strange on my local copy I have Logged in as: yoboy-leguesh2 << why I have a 2 here ?
<bala> hi
<daker> YoBoY, yes the first one is the one you have created when doing the ./manage.py syncdb
<daker> the second one is created when you login with your lp account
<YoBoY> strange... I haven't used the same nickname... better to restart from the beginning
<daker> no it's not strang
<daker> e
<daker> YoBoY, tuto: how to reset the admin passe :
<daker> 1 -  ./manage.py shell
<daker> this will open an python shell
<daker> then type :
<daker> from django.contrib.auth.models import User
<daker> users = User.objects.all()
<daker> users[0].set_password('yourpasseword');
<daker> users[0].save()
<cjohnston> Ronnie: have you gotten to do any code with the team details page?
<YoBoY> thanks daker i'll try it
<cjohnston> Ronnie: Your code about admin teams... How is it supposed to work? Is it supposed to show the members of the team as admins?
<kinouchou> hello
<cjohnston> kinouchou: just wanted to confirm that you don't have "Edit Team Details" on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-fr
<kinouchou> no i don't edit this page
<cjohnston> ok.. thanks
<kinouchou> cjohnston: you'r in the french-locoteam?
<kinouchou> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr-asso
<cjohnston> trying to fix the problem kinouchou 
<kinouchou> ok
<cjohnston> Now that I'm an admin, I should have the admin access
<cjohnston> so I can debug
<cjohnston> without being supposed to have the access I can't debug
<Ronnie> cjohnston: you can debug locally if you add youself in the debug_users in local_Settings.p
<cjohnston> Ronnie: if you add yourself though, then you will get the access
<cjohnston> the problem is that the team members arent getting the access
<cjohnston> so i need to be a part of the team
<Ronnie> cjohnston: django admin ?
<cjohnston> Ronnie: I think it's your script for the admin team thing..
<cjohnston> so i need to be a part of the LP team for it to download
<cjohnston> I am getting an error on lpupdate Ronnie 
<Ronnie> great, what error?
<Ronnie> i never got any
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575221/
<cjohnston> this is running the current trunk
<cjohnston> I have them manually running an lpupdate on the prod server
<Ronnie> sounds like an openid error
<cjohnston> Ronnie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/714718 requires an ./manage.py lpupdate correct?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 714718 in loco-directory "lpupdate.py should check if the team_owner is a person (not a team) (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [High,Fix released]
<Ronnie> cjohnston: yes
<cjohnston> Ronnie: mhall119  bug 728766
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728766 in loco-directory "Crash when running lpupdate (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728766
<locodir-user> hi
<cjohnston> I got a feeling this is part of the problem
<cjohnston> hellpo
<cjohnston> hello
<locodir-user> anyone know how to instll ubuntu 10.10
<cjohnston> locodir-user: try joining #ubuntu
<locodir-user> please
<locodir-user> anyone know how to instll ubuntu 10.10
<cjohnston> this is why it would be nice to have access :-(
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> Ronnie: i dont know where to start with the bug
<Ronnie> cjohnston: admin = create_profile(admin_name)  ==> /loco_directory/teams/management/commands/lpupdate.py", line 37, in update_admins 
<Ronnie> somehow it wants to create a new admin profile, but the openid user linked to the admin is already existing, so recreating it givens an duplicate error
<cjohnston> so it should somehow be checking to see if there is a profile already
<Ronnie> i dont know exactly where it is going wrong, but t think you should add a check, if the person already exists, and then change the status to admin
<cjohnston> I dunno how to do that
<Ronnie> atm i have no time to think about it
<Ronnie> but you should mark the bug as critical i think, because the script wont finish and therefore not update other data
<cjohnston> ok
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-04
<mhall119> cjohnston: I think I know what's causing that
<cjohnston> okie..
<mhall119> lpupdate calls create_profile for new admins
<mhall119> lpupdate now calls set_user_openid, so that admins who haven't logged in yet don't get ${username}2
<mhall119> but if an admin has changed their username, then they are trying to set the same openid for the new username, which throws the unique constraint violation
<mhall119> I'm testing my fix now
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> I've got an install ready to test it
<mhall119> http://pastebin.com/dENi652v is the patch
<cjohnston> Ronnie: ping
<cjohnston> mhall119: Your patch works
<cjohnston> (or atleast fixes the errors)
<cjohnston> I can't test to see if it fixes the bug that the fr team has tho cause for some reason update-profiles threw an error on my name
<cjohnston> Do you want to push your patch?
<mhall119> what was the error it threw on your name?
 * mhall119 doesn't want to replace one error with another
<mhall119> my first attempt at a NattyWallpaper: http://www.flickr.com/photos/38053898@N02/5495416125/
<cjohnston> rror updating openiduser183
<cjohnston> u'openiduser183'
<cjohnston> but chrisjohnston2
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> did you run update-openids first?
<cjohnston> der
<nigelb> morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<cjohnston> YoBoY: I think I have your bug figured out
<YoBoY> great :)
<YoBoY> but i know more or less why too, it doesn't ask my other teams when I log in and LD don't make the link i think
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> theres a bug in the lpupdate
<cjohnston> it tries to create an admin profile for every admin
<cjohnston> and if the profile is already create
<cjohnston> d
<cjohnston> it errors
<YoBoY> ok
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i think i have the fix for the team admin issue
<Ronnie> mhall119: ping ^ (ill upload soon, doing one last test)
<Ronnie> but it takes very long to do one lpupdate :(
<mhall119> Ronnie: which issue?
<Ronnie> the "edit team details" from YoBoY, which was caused by the lpupdate.py change
<Ronnie> in lpupdate we should not blindly create a new profile, but first try to get a profile with that name, if not exists, than create the new one
<mhall119> Ronnie: create_profile does a check if a profile for that name exists
<mhall119> the problem was that it was now calling launchpad.set_user_openid, which was trying to create a duplicate openid entry
<mhall119> I have a fix to that, which will remove old openid entries before adding the new one
<Ronnie> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/lpupdate-admin/+merge/52190
<mhall119> glory/w 28
<mhall119> bah
<nigelb> lol
<dholbach> Last day of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<cjohnston_> mhall119: did you and Ronnie` come up with the same patch?
<mhall119> cjohnston_: different approaches I think
<mhall119> I haven't looked at his actual patch yet
<Ronnie`> cjohnston_: indeed different approach
 * mhall119 has been doing production deployments in between watching UDW sessions
<Ronnie`> mine does not create new profiles if the profile already exists, but adds the profile to the admin list
<cjohnston> production deployments?
<mhall119> for moffitt, not LD
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> switch then
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> aakshay: ping
<aakshay> cjohnston, hi.. :)
<cjohnston> hey..
<cjohnston> We are going to try to push a release of LD today... 
<cjohnston> If you look at the merge about the order of columns and fix it, I can get it in the release
<aakshay> cjohnston, i have done it.. :)
<aakshay> and mereged it..
<cjohnston> ok..
<aakshay> is it fine now? :p
<cjohnston> Ronnie`: what do you do to make sure that we get email notifications
<cjohnston> looks like it 
<cjohnston> im merging it in
<cjohnston> Ronnie`: when you submit an update to a merge
<aakshay> thanks.. :)...yooo...
<Ronnie`> cjohnston: what do you mean by the mail thing ^^
<cjohnston> Ronnie`: you do a merge proposal.. it gets reviewed as needs work.. you fix and push your new code.. I normally get an email when you do that.. is that because you do the resubmit thing?
<Ronnie`> i dont know how that works...
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> I guess when you submit an update we should maybe make a comment so that we get emails
<Ronnie`> good idea, this is usually the case, but im not aware of the differences. We'll try that, see if that works
<Ronnie`> mhall119: do you have some time to compare our fixes for the admin problem and merge this one?
<mhall119> Ronnie`: I think cjohnston is already doing that
 * Ronnie` looks at cjohnston
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> I asked nigelb to email the translations team to try to get some translations done since there are some big changes to translations.. hopefully some of them will get done
<mhall119> we never did decide on a policy for getting translations, did we?
<cjohnston> as far as?
<Ronnie`> the dutch translations are already up-to-date :D, but we need indeed some sort of a policy for this
<mhall119> whether to regularly update the translation template during development, or institute a translation freeze before releases, or both
<cjohnston> I don't know... here's my thing... Today.. we can push a critical bug that was discovered yesterday, so IMO obviously push what translations we have
<cjohnston> even though most got pushed to trunk this morning
<cjohnston> I don't see any reason to hold a critical patch for translations
<mhall119> critical bugs we can always push, either from trunk or directly to the production branch
<mhall119> I'm thinking more of a "normal process"
<cjohnston> but for a normal release, I guess we could make a one week freeze or something... but to go with that, we should email translations team IMO when we freeze
<mhall119> I was leaning more towards uploading new templates after we do reviews & merges, since we don't have strings change that often after they make it into trunk
<mhall119> then we don't have to allow as much time for a freeze
<mhall119> since most of the strings will have been available for translations prior to us packaging a release
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575633/
<cjohnston> I normally try to push an update translations every few days
<cjohnston> I also think that when we push a critical fix, we need to version bump for better tracking.
<mhall119> don't we always get a new version when we release from trunk?
<mhall119> or do you mean when we push a fix directly to the production branch?
<cjohnston> when   a patch is pushed directly to production
<cjohnston> Just to be a little more organized
<cjohnston> It doesn't make sense to have a fix released on a release that isn't pushed
<mhall119> cjohnston: so you want to add another .version number for bug fixes between releases?
<mhall119> 0.3.1.1
<mhall119> or 0.3.1-1
<cjohnston> no.. currently 0.3.1 is live.. if we were just pushing out the fix to the admin profile thing, push out version 0.3.2 and then 0.3.3 would be the development version
<mhall119> but then we wouldn't have 0.3.2 in trunk?
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> I guess it would have to be committed to trunk as 0.3.2 as well
<cjohnston> I dunno
<mhall119> so my thoughts are that we commit it to trunk for 0.3.2, along with anything else in trunk
<cjohnston> cause there was a bug yesterday that I asked you if its already been released
<cjohnston> thats fine
<mhall119> then we also commit it to 0.3.1-1 as a "backported" fix, in production branch
<mhall119> so it's officially fixed and released in 0.3.2
<cjohnston> well.. but that doesn't provide a way to track in lp
<cjohnston> without being fix released without a released release
<mhall119> true, but only because we only track trunk
<mhall119> so the question is, what do we mean by "Fix Released"?
<cjohnston> i dunno
<cjohnston> id like a better way to track
<mhall119> usually that means we've made a package of our code that has that fix
<cjohnston> so that the "changelog" reflects better
<mhall119> but we've been taking it to mean "pushed to loco.ubuntu.com"
<cjohnston> i dunno what is best mhall119, but i think that somehow the change log should reflect a push of code directly to production
<mhall119> you mean the bzr changelog?
<mhall119> or on launchpad?
<cjohnston> mhall119: launchpad since thats what we use for our changelog
<mhall119> cjohnston: doing a lighting talk in about 10 minutes, then I'm leaving for home, can we chat more about that tonight?
<cjohnston> yup
<mhall119> thanks
<cjohnston> whats your lightning talk
<mhall119> xdg-launcher
<cjohnston> cool
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-05
<mhall119> cprofitt: ping
<mhall119> I added the address + logitude/latitude for your global jam event to http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/11/detail/ so it'll show up on the map
<mhall119> cjohnston: you still need to register your attendance for http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/729/detail/
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> i havent had a chance to review the code
<cjohnston> cant keep conected to the internet long enough due to calls
<cprofitt> mhall119: pong
<cprofitt> mhall119: thanks... I appreciate that
<cprofitt> can us 'regular' folks edit our venues to add the long/lat?
<cprofitt> ... I see we can... cool
<cprofitt> I will try to get that done over the next few weeks with my other locations
<cprofitt> night all
<nigelb> morning
<Eua> 有人在吗
<Ronnie> cjohnston: already some news about the top-nav?
<Ronnie> mhall119: hows the admin-bug going?
<cjohnston> Ronnie: I have a meeting tuesday
<cjohnston> I didnt have a chance to review it yesterday cause I couldn't keep an internet connection long enough
<nigelb> o/
<Ronnie> hey nigelb ;)
<nigelb> hello hello 
 * nigelb is back from a lovely party
 * cjohnston thinks nigelb should to some reviews
<cjohnston> ;-)
<JanC> hm, when are locoteam reports for February due?
<YoBoY> tomorow ? ^^
<JanC> YoBoY: in theory, but if they won't publish them tomorrow I don't have to write a report *now* (previous reports were almost always published weeks/months later ;) )
<JanC> (well, previous ones since we started writing them)
<YoBoY> yes, it's not like before since amber left the news team :(
<YoBoY> she was doing an amazing job with the uwn
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-06
<mhall119> who's doing UWN these days?
<Ronnie> mhall119: uwn?
<mhall119> ubuntu weekly news
<cjohnston> mhall119: at what frequency, or does it need to repeat, should update-openids be run?
<mhall119> it shouldn't be repeated
<mhall119> it's more of a "clean up when we know something needs cleaning up" command
<mhall119> now that lpupdate is setting openids on the users it automatically creates, we shouldn't see any more ${username}2 instances
<cjohnston> so we shouldnt get any more XX2's?
<mhall119> or, at least once lpupdate is working again
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> I'm trying to test tonight
<cjohnston> dont know if ill get to it :-x
<mhall119> we're waiting for translations before we release anyway, right?
<mhall119> neither fix has any translatable string changes, so we can merge that in still
<cjohnston> ehh... since its a critical bug, i was just thinking push
<cjohnston> an email was sent out yesterday requesting translations be done
<mhall119> we can do that too
<pleia2> mhall119: UWN has no leader at the moment, nhandler and I have pitched in some since we're on the news team (fridge too) but neither of us have time to really own it
<pleia2> we're having a meeting this week to talk about the status of things
<pleia2> as it is it takes like 16 hours a week for the head editor, and that's too much work for one person (akgraner and johnc did it, but they were exceptional)
<mhall119> pleia2: when is the meeting?
<pleia2> Thursday, March  10, 2011 @ 2300UTC
<mhall119> ok, I'll see if I can make it
<pleia2> I think what we need most is a way to automate some of the sections, formatting is really tedious
<YoBoY> good morning
<effie_ja1x> ishtar: mira tu todav
<YoBoY> my sunday stupid question about the LoCo Directory : Why we use on this site "LoCo Team Directory" the Team is not redundant with the Community in LoCo and just a trace of the launchap source/concept ?
<nigelb> o/
<trinikrono> o/
<trinikrono> YoBoY: you think there should update the topic?
<YoBoY> trinikrono: no the topic is fine ^^ it's just this is not easy to translate "local community teams" and on ubuntu.com you can find the locos under "Community" not "teams" ;)
<trinikrono> lol YoBoY so what is local community teams in french?
<YoBoY> well we choose to just translate "communautés locales" we can't put teams around that to make correct french ^^
<mhall119> YoBoY: that's fine
<mhall119> in English, the "teams" distinguishes individual units of "community" from the greater whole
<trinikrono> on the note of the topic though, why dont we have a link to the loco directory in it?
<YoBoY> just to be sure for me "local community teams" and "local communities" have different meaning or this is identical ?
<mhall119> YoBoY: subtly, but yes
<mhall119> "local communities" is a single entity, implied to consist of sub-entities
<mhall119> "local community teams" are a collection of entities, implied to compose a super-entity
<mhall119> by including 'teams', we emphasise the individual teams more
<YoBoY> ok i start to understand a bit more
<YoBoY> thanks mhall119 :)
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> English is a funny language :)
<YoBoY> french too sometimes, lot of words to say the same thing
<mhall119> cjohnston, Ronnie, daker: can you look over http://paste.ubuntu.com/576479/ and let me know if I'm missing anything
<mhall119> I'm doing a write-up for developer.ubuntu.com for web development
<Ronnie> mhall119: on what websites are the java-frameworks used?
<mhall119> Ronnie: I don't know, but the idea is to highlight what is available to developers who use Ubuntu, not just what is used by Ubuntu
<mhall119> Ronnie: you're in ubuntu-nl aren't you?
<Ronnie> mhall119: yes ubuntu-nl
<Ronnie> you forgot moinmoin
<Ronnie> planet
<mhall119> Ronnie: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ see the 2 events taking place off the coast of Nigeria?
<mhall119> oh, wikis, right
<mhall119> Ronnie: those 2 events are both for your team, their venues don't have long/lat
<mhall119> I believe both venues are, in fact, IRC channels
<mhall119> so maybe those should be Meetings rather than Events?
<Ronnie> hmm, o guess that venues with no lat/lng appear on coordinate 0,0
<mhall119> yeah
<Ronnie> but i thought i checked that already, need to ercheck
<mhall119> the webservice returns them as nulls, not 0s
<mhall119> but maybe Google's API treats nulls as zeros
<YoBoY> mhall119: we use nginx for our sites, not the classic lamp :p
<mhall119> YoBoY: thanks, I'll add that too
<YoBoY> and if you want to add webapps, we use also dotclear and dokuwiki
<mhall119> what is dotclear?
<YoBoY> our french planet
<YoBoY> :D
<mhall119> and are those developer tools, or end-user tools?
<YoBoY> hum... end user I think
<mhall119> I want to highlight "things that developers use to develop"
<YoBoY> why wordpress and drupal ?
<mhall119> because lots of web developers use those as the frameworks for their sites/apps
<mhall119> bbl, going to see some friends for dinner
<YoBoY> hum, ok
<YoBoY> you should also put some IDE perhaps
<daker_> mhall119, add symfony(PHP Web Framework) => http://www.symfony-project.org/
<Ronnie> mhall119: nulls should be filtered by .filter(lng__isnull=False)
<Ronnie> mhall119: eclipse as IDE for Java, en django, python
<Ronnie> gedit :D
<Ronnie> bazaar, svn, git
<daker_> mhall119, also add mootools a javascript framework
<daker_> and you can ask kim0 for the cloud-init stuff
<Ronnie> ground-control (for graphically managing bzr branches on LP)
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<Ronnie> ah, the code is pushed to production i see
<Ronnie> nice work
<YoBoY> I can edit my team details now :D
<YoBoY> thanks everyone :)
<YoBoY> hum... the "team admins" can't be a team anymore ? it always display the subteam members ? :]
<cjohnston> YoBoY: thats odd.. the code hasnt been pushed live yet
<cjohnston> YoBoY: we dont want it to be a team
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-27
<YoBoY> goodmorning
<tzem> Good morning everyone
<greg-g> czajkowski: http://creativecommons.org/weblog/entry/31648 "Announcing the new Creative Commons 3.0 Ireland suite"
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-28
<czajkowski> greg-g: great stuff
<dholbach> good morning
<Unitfree> Hay!
<Unitfree> Здесь есть кто нить?
<Unitfree> На русском говорящие?
<mhall119> morning
<cprofitt> morning
<paultag> morning
<unitfree> 12345_qwerty_йцукен (проверка связи)
<paultag> !ru
<ubot2`> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<unitfree>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<paultag> unitfree: нет места
<paultag> (Я не говорю по России)
<unitfree> paultag, ты бот?
<paultag> unitfree: нет :)
<unitfree> как здесь быть? т.е. в сообществе убунту зарегался, с сайта в канале сижу, а из мессенджера как это делается? Что я должен сделать?
<paultag> unitfree: " /join #ubuntu-ru" → "/join #ubuntu-ru" (не включают в себя пространство)
<paultag> unitfree: Я не могу говорить русский, я использую переводческих услуг
<paultag> unitfree: имеет все работает нормально?
<unitfree>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<paultag> unitfree: " /join #ubuntu-ru" → "/join #ubuntu-ru" (не включают в себя пространство)
<unitfree> а куда вводить это?
<paultag> unitfree: се правильно, но попробуйте без пробела перед "/"
<unitfree> СПАСИБО!!!
<paultag> unitfree: Нет проблем! Спасибо за использование Ubuntu :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-29
<dholbach> good morning
<RichiePFlash> hello all
<RichiePFlash> my first time here
<RichiePFlash> Im new to Ubuntu and was told this was a good place to meet others interested in Ubuntu
<leoquant> where are you from RichiePFlash ?
<leoquant> : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<leoquant> take a look at Localized channels, must more fun!
<RichiePFlash> Sorry in work and got called away
<RichiePFlash> Im in the northwest of england
<RichiePFlash> Liverpool to be exact
<czajkowski> RichiePFlash: ah welcome you're on in the #ubuntu-uk channel 
<nigelb> You know of #ubuntu-uk? If you don't you...
<czajkowski> lotts people in there from all over ther uk 
<nigelb> wow, czajkowski was faster :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: morning 
<nigelb> Morning!
<RichiePFlash> Cheers
<RichiePFlash> Ive loaded as a dual boot a number of times but this time decided to go the hole hock and delete windows
<RichiePFlash> so im looking for places that I can get support from
<RichiePFlash> before i need it
<RichiePFlash> nothing worse than being stuck and then not having the correct resource
<czajkowski> RichiePFlash: the loco channel #ubuntu-uk is better for that
<RichiePFlash> Work recently sent me on a Red Hat Admin course and it took some of the mystery out of linux for me
<czajkowski> this channel isn;t a support channel tbh 
<RichiePFlash> Whats it for?
<czajkowski> locoteams to talk about loco events 
<czajkowski> or get loco support from the council if needed 
<czajkowski> RichiePFlash: lot mof uk folks in #ubuntu-uk
<RichiePFlash> OK cool just read a link on loco groups
<RichiePFlash> thanks for the advice
<RichiePFlash> seems you have been a big help already
<RichiePFlash> Bye and have a nice day
<head_victim> Nice to see webchat being used productively :)
<mhall119> !lococouncil
<ubot2`> The Loco Council is cprofitt, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<xdatap1> mhall119, hello
<mhall119> ChrisGagnon would like to get ubuntu-us-nh added to the loco-team-portal
<bkerensa> :)
<ChrisGagnon> thanks mhall119 :) 
<mhall119> which means it needs to be added to ~locoteams
<mhall119> on launchpad
<mhall119> ChrisGagnon: no problem, they'll take care of you
<xdatap1> mhall119, yep, let me check it out
<mhall119> ChrisGagnon: they can also help you with the ownership issues
<ChrisGagnon> the LP page owner for my loco is MIA, no one can add the team to ~locoteam
<xdatap1> ChrisGagnon, team's LP page?
<ChrisGagnon> xdatap1: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-nh
<xdatap1> ChrisGagnon, your team is invited to the locoteams team
<xdatap1> ChrisGagnon, now the team's owner must accept the invitation
<ChrisGagnon> xdatap1: :( my teams owner is MIA. 
<paultag> heyya ChrisGagnon :)
<xdatap1> ChrisGagnon, sorry, what's MIA
<paultag> I'm from Ubuntu MA
<ChrisGagnon> missing in action
<paultag> xdatap1: missing in action
<xdatap1> ChrisGagnon, oh, I see
<ChrisGagnon> paultag: hi 
<paultag> ChrisGagnon: send a mail to the owner requesting it, CC'ing the loco-council, and after a week or so, the loco-council can request the team get re-assinged via launchpad.
<paultag> ChrisGagnon: how's NH, getting this snow?
<xdatap1> paultag, thanks :)
<paultag> xdatap1: you got it :)
<ChrisGagnon> paultag:  not sure ?? I am in MA right now 
<paultag> ChrisGagnon: ah no way. Where abouts?
<ChrisGagnon> paultag: lexington ma
<paultag> gotcha
<xdatap1> ChrisGagnon, send a mail like paultag said. We'll take care of it
<ChrisGagnon> paultag: so send an email to the owner requesting they accept the ~locoteam invitation on launchpad? 
<paultag> ChrisGagnon: yeah, and a MIA ping seeing if he wants to keep being the admin (and additionally, request if he doesn't want to, to have him transfer to you, saving objections from the team)
<mhall119> xdatap1: any way we can do something sooner?  He wants to register an event for this weekend on loco.u.c
<mhall119> I don't see any reason why ubuntu-us-nh *shouldn't* be a part of ~locoteams
<paultag> mhall119: it's launchpad
<paultag> they have the owner approve it
<czajkowski> whats the issue folks?
<mhall119> lauchpad ops have super-zope-powers
<paultag> mhall119: make it so :)
 * mhall119 doesn't have super-zope-powers
 * czajkowski reads up 
<mhall119> czajkowski: ChrisGagnon wants to register a global jam event for the New Hampshire team
<czajkowski> mhall119: there are procedures in place 
<czajkowski> the team has been invited and the team contact has to accept it 
<mhall119> czajkowski: yeah, it just means he can't use loco.u.c to register his event
<mhall119> which is a shame
<mhall119> but it'll be all set for next time anyway
<czajkowski> right but possibly not waiting till this week to do it
 * czajkowski lived in NH for 3 months once 
<czajkowski> Lovely place 
<xdatap1> Going to sleep, leaving you in good hands
<xdatap1> czajkowski, night and thanks :)
<ChrisGagnon> does the locoteam have a  losa contact that could add the nh loco to the ~locoteam?
<czajkowski> losa?
<ChrisGagnon> it's a launchpad op
<mhall119> Launchpad Operations Sys Admin
<mhall119> IIRC
<czajkowski> aye thats waht I thought but they don't exist any more 
<czajkowski> ChrisGagnon: we have procedures in place we try and not by pass them tbh 
<ChrisGagnon> czajkowski: ack :)
<pleia2> nikkiana still uses irc, let me see if she's around
<pleia2> yep, she's having a look :)
<czajkowski> ChrisGagnon: it shouldnt be a problem once the tema contact is poked then they can accept the invitation
<czajkowski> and the events can be added as normal to the LTP 
<pleia2> (nikkiana is the owner of the lp team)
<czajkowski> ChrisGagnon: but you can see fro our point, if we changed ownership or just added teams when people come in and say they cant get a hold of someone every time it doenst make sense 
<paultag> hi czajkowski :3
<pleia2> she's going to take a look in a few minutes (at work now, very busy)
<czajkowski> pleia2: coolio
<czajkowski> paultag: howdy 
<paultag> czajkowski: aloha
<czajkowski> am going to sleep am up since 4am 
<paultag> czajkowski: n8
<ChrisGagnon> czajkowski: yes, :)  I don't want to change ownership though. 
<pleia2> night czajkowski 
<czajkowski> paultag: got a new phone out of the blue today galaxy nexus
<paultag> woooo
<paultag> czajkowski: we'll talk tom.
<ChrisGagnon> I don't want to be the owner, and I don't know who else would... 
<czajkowski> ChrisGagnon: yes but we cant accept the team without the owner doing it 
<ChrisGagnon> thanks for your help everyone :) 
<pleia2> ChrisGagnon: doh, she logged off, I'll try to follow up when she returns and let you know
<ChrisGagnon> pleia2: awesome thanks! 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-01
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> czajkowski: you're so anti-awesome
<czajkowski> mhall119: yup loads of other words in the english language that convey things a lot better
<czajkowski> plus I'm not 12 and watch cartoons :) 
<mhall119> there's nothing more awesome than 'awesome' though
<czajkowski> there is! 
<czajkowski> manyother words but not going into this again 
<czajkowski> it;s an over used word 
 * mhall119 bookmarks http://thesaurus.com/browse/awesome for future conversations
<bimanji23> hi 
<dedicated1> hi there
<dedicated1> I might want to set up a local jam anytime soon but I can only find a place to set up a global jam, are there differences or are they the same?
<pleia2> hi dedicated1, a global jam is a local event that happens at the same time as other jams
<dedicated1> ahh now that clears some things :)
<dedicated1> but am i right that there's no way to set up a local jam, only a global one?
<pleia2> if you want it to be this weekend you use the global jam category
<pleia2> you could do just some local get together for hacking on Ubuntu at any time, but that would be just a regular team event, not part of a specific global event
<pleia2> there is no real "generic jam" category
<dedicated1> yes I'd like to organise a regular team event, and hacking ubuntu? xD
<pleia2> working on Ubuntu :)
<dedicated1> haha
<dedicated1> I'll remember that 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-02
<dedicated1> so if I want to organise a regular team event I spread the word on facebook etc instaid of setting one up on the Ubuntu LoCo website?
<pleia2> you can still use loco.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> just don't select anything for "Related Global Event"
<dedicated1> ahh cool
<dedicated1> that should surely help with the promotion
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1521/detail/ is an event my team recently had, some Ubuntu folks were in town so we met up for dinner
<pleia2> wasn't anything global, just a local thing :)
<dedicated1> I just wish I knew one or two more friends who interest themselves in linux so if no one shows up I ain't bored ^^
<dedicated1> sounds cool pleia2
<pleia2> I always bring projects to work on if that ends up being the case (hasn't yet)
<pleia2> at least it gets me out of the house :) change of scenery for my work
<dedicated1> what kind of projects do you mean? debugging and/or translation etc?
<pleia2> whatever is on my todo list, iso testing, writing for ubuntu weekly news, writing meeting notes, team reports
<dedicated1> is that for your work or are you in a LoCo team or something then? :_)
<dedicated1> :)
<pleia2> I'm in a LoCo team and participate in a bunch of other Ubuntu teams (not my job)
<dedicated1> cool :)
<mhall119> dedicated1: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/globaljam/dashboard/ has a list of suggested activities
<dedicated1> I definitly lack the knowhow  to debug hehe
<dedicated1> thank you mhall119 appreciated 
<mhall119> there's plenty you can do without knowing how to debug or program
<mhall119> testing has especially become much easier this cycle
<dedicated1> I read yeh, haven't found out what to do other then debugging but I like security although a lack knowledge for that too lol
<dedicated1> I was already jumping in the air when I managed to set up a ufw through the terminal haha
<dedicated1> next is apparmor ^^
<czajkowski> aloha 
<dholbach> good morning
<paultag> howdy
<nigelb> ohai pau	
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> ohai paultag 
<paultag> howdy ho nigelb 
<paultag> nigelb: http://i.imgur.com/5oKwI.gif
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> cj/ws 32
<nigelb> grar
<cjohnston> nigelb: want to hangout with us?
<nigelb> cjohnston: not today. headed to bed early. Need an early start tomorrow. Running a 2-day confernce
<cjohnston> k
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-03
<BigWhale> Greetings from Slovenia, our Jam starts now! :)
<nigelb> BigWhale: \o/
<BigWhale> nigelb, o/
<rafael_carreras> Catalan LoCo Team starting UGJ with coffee and croissants
<c0nsaw> greetings from Limerick Global Jam :-p
<BigWhale> rafael_carreras, c0nsaw Greetings from Slovenia!
<rafael_carreras> grretings c0nsaw and BigWhale!
<BigWhale> Achievement Unlocked - Indoctrinate new translation peon. \o/
<rafael_carreras> 12 people working right now in Barcelona fro ugj, how about you?
<BigWhale> Awesome! We had six people here from 9am, now there are three of us left and few more are on the way.
<BigWhale> Previous UGJ was better. :/
<dpm> hey everyone!
<dpm> BigWhale, how's the Slovenian translation marathon going?
<BigWhale> dpm: six people translating, three on site, three remotely. :)
<BigWhale> and I'm hunting bugs in gwibber and kazam :)
<dpm> BigWhale, awesome :)
<BigWhale> dpm: I expected a little bigger turnout, but the day is not over yet :)
<dpm> BigWhale, we were expecting a lower turnout, we're doing quite well :)
<BigWhale> yeah... I expected lower numbers on previous two UGJ's and I was happy both times. I anticipated too much this time... Hehe. :)
<dpm> cool :)
<rafael_carreras> hey, a photo from Barcelona UGJ: http://yfrog.com/hsraisiwj
<rafael_carreras> pausing for lunch in Barcelona
<mhall119> too bad we don't have a yfrog import for our photo feed
<mhall119> rafael_carreras: can you put that up on flickr or picasa with the 'ubuntu' tag?
<bobweaver> hello there any one around we are having are global jam today and I was thinking that I would "head up " Quicklists  I have read this http://mhall119.com/2012/02/contributing-to-unity-for-non-developers-quicklists/   and thought that that would be real easy untill I got to step 4  jk. any ho anyone here has done this before ? have any advice ? 
<Andy80> greetings from Ubuntu Global Jam Italy :) (here with Paolo Sammicheli, Marco Trevisan and 10 more Ubuntu lovers!)
<mhall119> Andy80: hope its going well
<mhall119> Andy80: tell Trevisan it would be great if he can fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/606277 :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 606277 in unity-2d "Allow dynamic Lens loading" [High,Fix released]
<rafael_carreras> finishing ugj in Barcelona, great work done!
<snap-l> Greetings from MI
<chilicuil> ugj-df (mexico) has just started!!!, yeiii
<snap-l> w00t!
<snap-l> Anyone have trouble with keyboard shortcuts on the live CD?
<snap-l> Also having trouble with atheros wifi cards again
<pleia2> woo, having our non-Jam in San Francisco :)
<pleia2> (it wasn't planned, last minute someone in channel said "hey, I'll be at coffee shop, anyone else?")
<snap-l> Heh
<snap-l> OUrs is at my house because the place we were having it couldn't host us
<pleia2> we just didn't have anyone with time to do proper planning this time
<chilicuil> still going on the UGJ df =), yeeeiii, pizza's time =P
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-04
<Andy80> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-28
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> Hello!
<locodir-user> I would liike to be a part of the Ubuntu loco team in India...
<locodir-user> in this regards any directives / quick suggestions from anybody out there?
<elacheche_anis> Have a great UGJ @*
<elacheche_anis> We'll have non-stop UGJ here @Tunisia :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-01
<taher> Hello
<taher> today beta out or not yet?
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> Am I here?
<trinikrono> yes you are locodir-user
<locodir-user> Is this where we can get into what's going on with the ubuntu jam?
<trinikrono> yea sure locodir-user
<trinikrono> are you part of a loco team?
<locodir-user> I'm totally new to this...I guess I must be part of the Michigan group
<trinikrono> locodir-user: they have a irc channel at #ubuntu-us-mi i see they have some global jam events too you can see for youself at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-michigan
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-02
<Neo31web> hello I need the channel for ubuntu global jam or where i can find support about a launchpad key problem please
<rafael_carreras> Catalan LoCo Team starts its Ubuntu Global Jam in Barcelona
<noisybit> !lococouncil
<ubot2`> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> noisybit: hi 
<shod> Bonjour à tous 
<shod> Comment créer un locoteam?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-03
<metasansana> trinikrono
<metasansana> trinikrono
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-02-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-02-25
<dholbach> good morning
<amireldor_> Hi. Am I supposed to direct my users to freenode.net OR ubuntu-il.org?
<amireldor_> *irc)
<amireldor_> whoa? 42 users?
<amireldor_> I better ask @rt
<amireldor_> sorry gnight UTC+2
<amireldor_> טטי"ל?
<amireldor_> whoa it's been so long
<amireldor_> i've never been 'tis awake since 2006
 * amireldor_ too much coffee
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-02-26
<dholbach> good morning
<trijntje> Hi all, ubuntu-nl will expire soon from locoteams-verified, what steps should we take to make sure that doesnt happen?
<jose> trijntje: hey! give me a min please
<jose> trijntje: what's your Launchpad ID?
<jose> trijntje: ping?
<trijntje> jose: hi, sorry, was afk for a min
<trijntje> my Launchpad ID is redmar
<trijntje> I'm just a member of the dutch loco team, not the owner
<jose> trijntje: Please, tell Thomas de Graaf to follow up on the bug
<jose> I need to go to bed now - shoot an email if you have any questions (jose@ubuntu.com)
<jose> thanks for your interest!
 * jose runs
<trijntje> jose: thanks!
<amireldor> gnight all
<amireldor> sorry 4 yesterday
<amireldor> was a harsh da
<amireldor> oh! manowar3!
 * manowar3 please ignore him
<manowar3> czajkowski, hello lea. I have a question that may sound like a bug in the matrix.
<manowar3> dholbach, you  too ;)
<manowar3> there was a DDoS friendly fire attack on my parent's and i think i've lost. Who cares.
<dholbach> manowar3, a bit busy and in a call right now - how can I help?
<manowar3> dholbach, just confirm my current static ip as the Ubuntu-IL loco manager
<manowar3> (amireldor)
<dholbach> can you be more specific?
<amireldor> on ubuntu-il.org/chat we don't know whether to direct people to #ubuntu-il@freenode.net or ..@irc.ubuntu.com
<amireldor> is there a canonical policy in the matter?
<dholbach> it shouldn't matter much
<dholbach> in a lot of places we just use webchat.freenode.net
<dholbach> because many users don't know how to configure their IRC client
<dholbach> so recommending or embedding webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-il might work
<dholbach> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat can be recommended for people who still want to use an IRC client
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-02-27
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche> Good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-02-28
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche> Good morning :D
<elacheche> Hey.. Any one have news about the UPC → http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntucert ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-01
<belkinsa> jose, mind if I PM you?
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> can i order cd for free
<iniciante-user> oracle-java8-set-default: como posso reparar o sistema de pacotes que está danificado no ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<iniciante-user> oracle-java8-set-default: como posso reparar o sistema de pacotes que está danificado no ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<amireldor> hello friends. My LoCo site has been compromise http://ubuntu-il.org/chat/
<amireldor> no one believes me
<amireldor> do you seee weird hebrew commercials?
<amireldor> i have a static IP
<amireldor> i know y ou can see it
<amireldor> smt wit h159.70
<amireldor> anyone?
<amireldor> i got tourette syndrome it's hard for me to be alone
 * amireldor goes to offtopic
<amireldor> *.ubuntu-il.org is compromised is the email for this rt@ubuntu.com?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-23
<Kilos> good morning everyone
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> o/
<MooDoo> morning all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-24
 * Kilos waves from ZA land
<superfly> in the words of the eternal Megaman, "ohloh!"
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-25
<Kilos> hi dholbach  and everyone else
<nhaines> Hi, Kilos.
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi Kilos, hi nhaines
<nhaines> Good morning, dholbach!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-26
<Kilos> morning everyone
<nhaines> Good morning.
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<mhall119> balloons: you have a presentation at the FOSSETCON UbuCon, didn't you?
<balloons> *had, and yes
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-27
<Kilos> morning everyone
<nhaines> Good morning.
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<MooDoo> morning
<superfly> morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-28
<Kilos> Good morning everyone
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-01
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> evening all, how does one go about getting the Certificate of Ubuntu Membership?
<Kilos> oh sorry i found the form
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-29
<Deepak___> cd helps matlab install 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-01
<Kilos> o/
<MooDoo> hello Kilos 
<czajkowski> Happy Saint David's Day!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-02
<qazi> hi
<qazi> hi
<james-hamilton> help
<james-hamilton> Afternoon guys is anyone able to offer a wee bit of support? Im setting up ltsp (lab at moment) and seem to running into an issue when I reboot server ltsp no longer functions client get pxe-e32 timeout error. Ive followed the insructions on this page 100% and all works fine until the server power restarts....( http://blog.bobbyallen.me/2015/07/19/setup-a-ubuntu-14-04-lts-mate-terminal-server-with-ltsp/) 
<james-hamilton> same operating system etc as in link Ubuntu Mate 14.04
<belkinsa> james-hamilton, this is not the Ubuntu tech support channel.  This is where you can get support for LoCo's with our Community.  Our Tech support channel is #ubuntu and you can use /join #ubuntu to join it.  THank you.
<viji> i need clarification on ubuntu os installation. Can anyone help?
<belkinsa> viji,  this is not the Ubuntu tech support channel.  This is where you can get support for LoCo's with our Community.  Our Tech support channel is #ubuntu and you can use /join #ubuntu to join it.  THank you.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-03
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-04
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> hi Kilos 
<dholbach> yep, I'm up early today :)
<dholbach> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> did you get up early to fix the wiki
<Kilos> haha
<dholbach> that's unfortunately outside of my powers :-)
<Kilos> lol
<searcher> Hello ist someone out there who can help me getting started with EDUBUNTU 14.04 (german version)
<searcher> I just installed
<searcher> the software "as is"
<searcher> and I expected to see and find typical EDUCation Software at my desktop.
<searcher> (The PC is prepared to be used from some kids - aged 8 to 10)
<searcher> Im not familiar with UBUNTU / Linux
<searcher> What I'm looking for is: Where do I find the education software?
<searcher> I just see at left hand "LIBRE WRITER, LIBRE CALC, LIBRE..." - but where ist the education software
<Kilos> searcher can you join #edubutnu
<Kilos> this is the loco teams channel
<Kilos> or /j  #ubuntu
<Kilos> someone there will be able to guide you
<searcher> how ?
<wxl> searcher: there's also docuymentation here http://edubuntu.org/documentation
<searcher> what should i type ?
<Kilos> type in /j #edubuntu
<wxl>  /join #edubuntu
<searcher> thx 4 ur adwise
<Kilos> np
<searcher> #edubuntu
<wxl> searcher: you can also see the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu
<Kilos> you must type in /join #edubuntu
<wxl> searcher: specifically the app guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/AppGuide
<wxl> that lists software by grade level
<searcher> Worked !
<searcher> Thanks!
<Kilos> you welcome
<genii> When someone gets a chance, could you add Xenial Release Parties to the loco portal page please? Thanks.
<genii> ( or rather a Global Event for that )
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-05
<JamesT1995> Hey guys, I need help. I used to own a couple od the original Ubuntu CDs that used to be shipped by ShipIt, but unfortunately I lost them while moving. Is there any chance to obtain them again (including old releases)? I know that ShipIt has been canceled :-(
<lmt-matanda> hello
<Kilos> night all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-06
<Kilos> o/
<MooDoo> howdy all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo 
<belkinsa> PabloRubianes, can you join #belkinsa2.  Kilos is talking to pavlushka, the person who has the LoCo issue?
<Kilos> nhaines and other LC members are welcome to join in as well
<belkinsa> !lococouncil 
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<belkinsa> ^^
<Kilos> svij pull in
<wxl> is this a private discussion in that it cannot be held here?
<Kilos> its about loco issues wxl 
<belkinsa> I guess we can have it here.
<Kilos> cool i dont mind
<belkinsa> I invited him here
<belkinsa> pavlushka, are you ready to talk about it?
<pleia2> submitted ticket 28223 to get the RSS feeds on loco.ubuntu.com fixed (they haven't updated since May 2015)
<pleia2> I've know about this for months, but I kind of wanted to see if anyone else noticed
<pleia2> as far as I can tell, no one did, and part of fixing LTP should likely be to remove them
<pavlushka> Ready
<belkinsa> pavlushka, can you tell us what is the issue again?
<pavlushka> Sure, The issue is about getting a membership in my LoCo
<pavlushka> and I knocked the Admin at our IRC channel but didnot get any reply.
<wxl> it seems to me the LoCo is not very active. would you say that's true, pavlushka ?
<belkinsa> It's seems that there are many who are still waiting to be approved and their leader, Russel John, isn't a welcoming person and seems to want to keep the LoCo closed-membership.
<wxl> belkinsa: where do you get that impression from, specifically?
<belkinsa> Kilos was the one who found out from pavlushka and passed it on to me.
<pavlushka> I tried to join the Local translation team but as I've already applied for the BD team, it says you are already waiting for an approval in one of our team.
<wxl> Kilos: do you have a record of that conversation?
<belkinsa> And how long are you waiting?
<Kilos> i have been on that channel since pavlushka applied for membership 
<wxl> Kilos: so the conversation happened in the channel?
<Kilos> i have greeted daily and once russel said hi and no further comment
<wxl> so russell has not stated his desire to keep the membership of the loco closed?
<Kilos> i have tried to discuss things with him, but get no reply
<pavlushka> Not more than a month but I checked that the team is not accepting any member since 2014
<pavlushka> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bd/+members#proposed
<wxl> it sounds to me like the loco council needs to step in and ask him for his real intentions
<Kilos> pavlushka can i ask some personal questions
<pavlushka> Sure, go ahead.
<Kilos> dont take offence but different parts of the world behave differently
<pavlushka> Right.
<Kilos> is the problem not perhaps political or religious
<Kilos> as a rule ubuntu is for everyone
<pavlushka> I dont think so.
<Kilos> so locos should be the same
<Kilos> i am just trying to find where the problem could be
<belkinsa> Their mailing-list is inactive too.  For example, pavlushka's call https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bd/2016-March/011965.html
<pavlushka> because normally we are accepting everyone.
<Kilos> seems strange to have over 300 members then stop approving new members
<wxl> who would be the leader if we did not have russell?
<belkinsa> Er https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bd/2016-February/011960.html
<pavlushka> Russel is there somewhere, replied a personal mail of me.
<wxl> i guess we need to find out what his intentions are
<Kilos> wxl that is what we must work out
<wxl> it could be that he does intend to control the membership and make it closed
<wxl> that would be a case where we need to make a change
<wxl> but for the loco to continue it needs some sort of leadership
<wxl> it could also be the case that he's busy
<wxl> or has moved on to other projects
<Kilos> maybe yes
<wxl> in which case, too, we still need someone to take the role of leader
<belkinsa> pavlushka wants to try to reboot it.  Maybe him?
<pavlushka> belkinsa, means?
<Kilos> once we know where or why russel has stopped things going then we can sort something out
<belkinsa> You want to get your LoCo active again, right?
<belkinsa> Kilos, +1
<pavlushka> Sure, that will be a joy.
<wxl> exactly Kilos 
<wxl> pavlushka: question is do you want to be the person responsible for maintaining and organizing and administering the team?
<pavlushka> wxl: By the way, I am so tensed, being you here, i didn't said Hi to you.
<pavlushka> wxl: I am just an Ubuntu user, knows only the basic hacks to maintain my pc, You tell me,if I am eligible.
<pavlushka> wxl: And then I \ll try my best to make upto
<pavlushka> wxl: Like to add that I am not an expert in technical side, So what do you think, can I?
<Kilos> we can help. we just need to hear what the issue is on russels side
<Kilos> maybe he isnt even in the country anymore
<pavlushka> Kilos: I'll forward an email of his to me, to you.
<Kilos> i think he will have to grant admin rights to whoever takes over anyway
<Kilos> send it to the lococouncil mail so all can see pavlushka 
<pavlushka> wxl: one thing is clear, I am not even the Member of the LoCo.
<pavlushka> wxl: I am just subscribed to the mailing list. that's all.
<belkinsa> Maybe you should simply introduce yourself to the list in proper terms and see if that can help.
<pavlushka> belkinsa, Then I need to talk to you about that.
<Kilos> this is from their lp page
<Kilos> Policy: You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list. 
<belkinsa> pavlushka, alright.
<pavlushka> Kilos, then now they restricted even that.
<pavlushka> Kilos, I am subscribed in 2011.
<wxl> oops sorry client died and i had some visitors show up
<Kilos> oh i see now 183 active members, i misread and said over 300 sorry
<Kilos> np wxl things happen
<wxl> i'm probably going to have to take off on a bit
<wxl> pavlushka: hello by the way :)
<wxl> pavlushka: and no worries. we are ALL just ubuntu users
<wxl> pavlushka: many of us (ok, not me, but you get the idea) are non-technical
<wxl> pavlushka: if you are capable of leading a team of people, organizing events, encouraging participation, then you can be a LoCo leader
<wxl> pavlushka: the best person to talk to about that is probably Kilos as he has done a lot of hard work to bring the africa locos up to speed
<pavlushka> wxl, that needs to be practiced.
<Kilos> its simple
<pavlushka> wxl, Have a nice day
<Kilos> treat everyone as you would like to be treated
<wxl> pretty much, yep
<pavlushka> Kilos, I believe in that motto.
<Kilos> its the only way
<Kilos> after all ubuntu people are nice people
<pavlushka> Kilos, \o/
<Kilos> everyone should be friends
<belkinsa> +1 to the millionth
<Kilos> wxl if you have to run ill join you and we continue this matter tomorrow maybe if all agree
<Kilos> 30 mins to midnight here
<wxl> sounds good Kilos 
<wxl> please everyone forward all information about this, including relavant conversations with russell, to the loco council
<Kilos> thank you all for your time
<wxl> we need to stay informed of what's going on
<belkinsa> wxl, alright and thank you for your time
<Kilos> will do ty
<wxl> but ultimately you guys want what we want
<wxl> we want loco teams to thrive and be successful
<Kilos> +1
<Kilos> ty belkinsa we will see this through to a successful conclusion
<belkinsa> Alright.
<wxl> ty everyone for all your help
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<pavlushka> TY
<Kilos> night all, have a good day you daytime peeps
<pavlushka> :)
<wxl> night
<pavlushka> Its 3.35 Am here.
<Kilos> ouch
<belkinsa> Nighht
<pavlushka> belkinsa, we have an appointment, right.
<belkinsa> With who?  Russel or the LC?
<pavlushka> with each other.
<pavlushka> about 
<belkinsa> About what?
<belkinsa> Oh, sorry.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-02-27
<elacheche> wxl CrazyLemon Thanks for the Inkscape idea x) It's really easier to hack the poster using it, here is a preview of the event poster http://bit.ly/2lO3V3D
<CrazyLemon> elacheche 403 :(
<elacheche> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/wOjkDAt.png
<CrazyLemon> elacheche ty.. nice poster - don't like the shadows but still nice :)
<elacheche> CrazyLemon: there is 3 shadows in there, all of them are bad? I think I'll change the big Ubuntu logo to add to it logos of tech we'll present (raspberrypi and packaging and others)
<CrazyLemon> elacheche the laptops text 
<CrazyLemon> i don't mind others
<CrazyLemon> i do mind preview text :D
<elacheche> CrazyLemon: Yes, i hate that one too :D That was the 1st text I added, and was just  exploring the blur options x) I'll change that in the next version, yeah, the preview texxt is just so the university guys don't rush and print it before I finish it x)
<elacheche> The Gimp Source file is on our wiki since 2014, and I'll share the SVG source file for this one after I finish it
<wxl> inkscape is a powerful tool for the budding graphic designer, elacheche. it has a large learning barrier, but it's worth it
<elacheche> :)
<genii> It's worth it just to have your stuff in vector graphics
<wxl> yep
<wxl> and the native file format is xml so it lends itself well to source control
<elacheche> I tried many times to ask contributors in my loco to use SVG, because we can use source control software to keep track of files, but they don't want to.. And I'm not a designer x)
<wxl> what do they use? gimp's weird little format?
<elacheche> yeah.. 
<wxl> proprietary formats are never good
<wxl> admittedly i think svg doesn't contain the degree of information that gimp's format does, but the inkscape xml solves that
<wxl> that said, here's what i encourage: at your next event, do a presentation on inkscape
<wxl> if the non-designer is showing them what to do, they'll probably want to catch up :)
<wxl> then when you find someone interested in it and they learn more, tell them to do a presentation on advanced usage
<wxl> specifically compare it to gimp and show its limitations when you do yours
<elacheche> Our next event is already planned.. We'll have a prez about Ubuntu/Linux/GNU/FOSS/utn, Install party, a prez about RaspPi & OrangePi, and a Workshop about Ubuntu Packaging (or something similar, still waiting for confirmation from the contributor)
<wxl> you could always do a BoF :)
<elacheche> :D x) 
<wxl> "FOR DESIGNERS ONLY" XD
<elacheche> Yeah, the university hosting us don't have design students, it's IT one..
<elacheche> Dev + Sys/Net Admin + Embded
<wxl> all the more reason
<wxl> bbl
<elacheche> x)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-03-01
<elacheche> popey: Hello, are you around?
<tsimonq2> elacheche: He's at a conference at the moment, if it's urgent I can pass him a ping on Telegram for you? ;)
<elacheche> tsimonq2: Not urgent, I'll ping him later :)
<elacheche> Thanks tsimonq2 :)
<tsimonq2> elacheche: Ok ;)
<popey> elacheche: contentless ping :(
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-03-02
<joxzur> apakah UBUNTU bisa diinstal pada HP 1000? Laptop lama tapi masih bisa dimanfaatkan[dioptimalkan]
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-03-03
<Kilos> o/
<Casper_>  Всем добрый день
<Casper_> Я хотел спросить, может кто из вас мне помочь?
<Casper_> Все умерли или тут нету кто говорит по русски?
<Casper_> Ай нид ме хелп блин
<Casper_> :)
<Kilos-> Casper_ can you say that in english?
<Casper_> I will try to communicate through an interpreter
<Casper_> Do you understand me?
<Casper_> I have a problem with any OS, I can not find a solution to the problem.
<Casper_> I wrote all clear, not everything can be translated so clearly ...
<Kilos-> yes
<Casper_> The first problem I would like to solve is to find a man who razbiraetsya in this system, and then descending samples.
<Kilos-> you need to join #ubuntu . type in /j #ubuntu
<Kilos-> that is the support channel. this is the loco teams channel
<Kilos-> good luck
<Casper_> Ok, save, and how to move to another channel?
<Casper_> Упс:)
<Casper_> Thank you
<Casper_> :)
<Kilos-> just type in here /j #ubuntu
<Kilos-> and that channel will open
<Kilos-> or /join #ubuntu
<Kilos-> take care
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-03-04
<anonsoul> lococoucil
<anonsoul> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-03-01
<zhav75> hi
<zhav75> привет
